# Tanks halten kein Aggro mehr



## fightfever (19. Oktober 2010)

Leute können ohne Addons nicht spielen, was sind Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## sko1970 (19. Oktober 2010)

wenn ein DD in einer 5er ini eine durschnitts DPS von 6-7k hat ist es schwer für den Tank aggro zu halten, geschweige denn mal agrro auf zubauen da ja die DD´s eher auf die Mobs hauen bevor ein Tank dran ist.
ist halt Random ini da ist es jedem egal


----------



## Lord Aresius (19. Oktober 2010)

Meine Erfahrung ist, das viele Leute auch ohne Sinnlos-Threads wie diesem hier leben können.

Das Thema hatten bzw. haben wir seit Jahren immer wieder mal.


----------



## muhuhaha (19. Oktober 2010)

stimmt nicht aber mit LK kam ne neue welle von DD´s -> BOMBER-DD´s

die die meinen sie müssten pullen bomben etc etc

da is klar das tanks keine aggro halten können


endlich wieder wie früher mit cc^^


----------



## PRETOIAN (19. Oktober 2010)

Was hat das mit addons zu tun? 
Es ist nun mal so das Tanks den Rache buff bekommen haben, und erst richtig Aggro erzeugen wenn sie selbst was ab bekommen!
Ich Tanke selber und wenn ich mir den Titel durchlese, kommt mir nur der Gedanke an die dd's die meinem warry den Feuerball knapp am Kopf vorbei ballern wo ich noch ned mal am Mob bin! 
Welcome zu 4.0.1. 
Antanken ftw


----------



## Osric (19. Oktober 2010)

/meld


----------



## Tontaube (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang zwischen Threadtitel und Threadinhalt nicht so richtig.
Was hat denn jetzt die Aggro der Tanks mit deiner Feststellung/Meinung zu tun, das die Leute ohne Addons nicht spielen können?


----------



## Mondenkynd (19. Oktober 2010)

SuFu nutzen, da gabts schon eine Menge Themen zu.

/close pls


----------



## Claut (19. Oktober 2010)

Als Prot pala z.b. hat sich einiges geändert. Dennoch ist das Tanken genauso einfach wie damals, es wird nur ein wenig mehr des Spielers verlangt.
Wenn ein Tank die Aggro nicht halten kann, soll er mal seine Prio liste durchgehen sowie seine Skillung und Glyphen. Wenn sie/er es immer noch nicht schafft,
sollte man die Klasse wächseln. 

Tanken ist wie vor dem Patch genauso easy. Mit oder ohne Addons, das spielt keine Rolle.


So meine erfahrung durch 25er HC Halion. 

Im gegenteil, ohne addons macht das Tanken irgendwie mehr Spaß als mit!


----------



## SD-Nacla (19. Oktober 2010)

da gibts nur zu sagen ingame aggrometer, half auch schon vorher bei nicht so guten tanks trotzdem nicht aggro zu ziehen.

was das mit irgendwelchen addons noch zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft.

und zum thema: soviel schwerer isses gar nicht aggro zu halten, höchstens etwas knapper als vorher, sprich als tank kannste nach 2 min nicht mehr autohit afk gehen.
in classic hätte der thread übrigens "DDs overnuken ständig" lauten können


----------



## PRETOIAN (19. Oktober 2010)

Zu meinen beiden vorpostern, kla im raid hat sich nix geändert!
Wenn jetzt aber der Te auf 5er anspielen will, muss ich sagen es hat sich was geändert! 
Tps im raid sowie 5er vor Patch 10-12k+
Tps mit 4.0.1  im raid 25 k +
Tps mit 4.0.1 in 5 er.  3-4 k
Das ist derzeit mit meinem warry machbar
Muss aber dazu sagen das ja der warry gepufft wurde, ich seit dem aber nimma 5er war


----------



## Dabow (19. Oktober 2010)

Ja und ? Wenn die DD´s den Tanks keine Zeit geben, dann ziehnse halt Aggro. 
Pech ! Bei der DPS kein wunder mehr.

Wenn ich als Katze im Dungeonfinder bin - 2 Moves auf den Mob - Aggro !
Also wart ich halt ein wenig, mach dann vielleicht weniger Schaden als die 
IMBA ROCKZOR Mages, aber hey. Ich verreck wenigstens nicht!

Bin ich als Tankbär unterwegs - Ich hatte noch keinen DD der wirklich permanent seit dem Patch die Aggro gezogen hat.
Es gab immer mal wieder Leute die mal kurz Aggro hatten, besonders direkt am ersten/zweiten Tag des Patches. Als 
ich noch garnicht wusste was ich eig. jetzt drücken muss, wo mein geliebter Prankenhieb CD hat 

Aber jetzt klappt das eig. richtig gut. Auch wenn ich derzeit ne Bären Pause mach und als Enhancer die Zahlen fliegen lasse


----------



## Hosenschisser (19. Oktober 2010)

Wenn die DD sich mit den neuen Tankmechaniken vertraut machen würden, wäre dieses Thema überflüssig.

Ich gehe von Tanks aus, die spielen können.


----------



## Lysozyma (19. Oktober 2010)

Was bringt hier ein großes Mimimi? Nichts.
Die einzige Lösung die sich ergibt ist ziemlich einfach gefunden:

DD achtet auf seine Aggro,
DD visiert das Ziel des Tanks an,

und tadddaaaaa alles wird gut. Keiner braucht Addons zum Tanken und auch sind die Tanks nicht schlechter geworden und können sicherlich auch ohne Addons spielen, es liegt wirklich hauptsächlich an den lieben DDs, die einfach wild drauf losbomben, sobald sich irgendetwas bewegt. 
Von der Form des Spiels wie es in WotLk war, werden wir uns verabschieden und wieder mehr zu einem Gruppenspiel hingehen, wo es darauf ankommt, seine Fähigkeiten für ein Vorankommen der Gruppe zu nutzen und nicht einfach nur blind auf die Tasten zu kloppen, die den meisten Damage raushauen. Das DPS-Meter wird glücklicherweise nicht mehr alles sein, worauf man achtet und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Bandit 1 (19. Oktober 2010)

fightfever schrieb:


> Leute können ohne Addons nicht spielen, was sind Eure Erfahrungen?



Überschrift: Tanks halten keine Aggro mehr

Statement/Text: Leute können ohne Addons nicht spielen, was sind Eure Erfahrungen?

*Häh ?
*
Muss ich das jetzt verstehen ?

Was für ein Addon brauche ich denn um Aggro zu reduzieren oder zu halten ? 
Wer seine Klasse beherrscht braucht doch dafür kein Addon.

Wer auf Addons achtet - in der Umkehr - wird oft verleitet, Aggro zu ziehen. (recount, die Pest der WOW-community)


----------



## Destructix (19. Oktober 2010)

Threads die die Welt nicht braucht. Danke... ich dachte hier steht was interesantes.


----------



## aidekhia (19. Oktober 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist, das die Dame in der Signatur extrem heiß ist




ganz meiner meinung aber hast du den ring gesehen T_T


----------



## PantheonX (19. Oktober 2010)

das is ja auch der sinn der sache

vor 4.01 bestand tanken aus weihe/donnerknall/dnd oder prankenhieb
mehr war nicht nötig um gruppen tanken zu können
das war blizz und vielen tanks zu öde und haben den aggroaufbau schwieriger gestaltet
zudem sollen dd´s nicht mehr wie bekloppt durch die gegend ballern können, sondern bei fehlverhalten im dreck liegen
und genau in die richtung entwickelt es sich jetzt und wird hoffendlich auch so bleiben

gewöhn dich schon mal dran


----------



## Roxsy (19. Oktober 2010)

Die Frage muss eher lauten warum sind viele dd s zu hohl,wenn sie schon kein cc beherrschen einfach mal 2sekunden zu warten...wenn Tanks überhaupt Aggroprobleme haben dann nur am Anfang eines Kampfes,wer das nicht begreift hat halt überdurchschnittliche Repkosten.


----------



## Titina (19. Oktober 2010)

Also das Tanks keine Aggro mehr halten kann ich nicht sagen. Ist meiner Meinung nach eher ein L2P Issue, nicht zwangslaeufig auf Seiten des Tanks.

Wie meinte GC so nett: "If you are trying to AE tank and a bad dps is attacking the wrong target and dies, we call that justice."
Das ist einfach mal so. Es ist halt einfach nicht mehr WotLK wo der Tank in jede Gruppe springt NACHDEM der DDs angefangen haben AE reinzuspammen.


"Wrath made people suck"


----------



## Yiraja (19. Oktober 2010)

Roxsy schrieb:


> Die Frage muss eher lauten warum sind viele dd s zu hohl,wenn sie schon kein cc beherrschen einfach mal 2sekunden zu warten...wenn Tanks überhaupt Aggroprobleme haben dann nur am Anfang eines Kampfes,wer das nicht begreift hat halt überdurchschnittliche Repkosten.



jo das is generation wotlk von cc noch nie was gehört, drauf bomben sowieso aber alles auf die tanks abschieben wenn man abnippelt xD


----------



## Loina (19. Oktober 2010)

was ist das denn für eine überschrift? Tanks halten kein aggro mehr...

jung erstmal formuliere das thema richtig!!
zweites woher willst du das wissen? warst du schon mit jeden tank in einer ini/raid um sowas zu beurteilen?

erst nachdenken dann schreiben!


----------



## Malokos (19. Oktober 2010)

Laso ich kanndas von meiner Seite her nicht bestätigen und ich spiele atm inner Beta einen Krieger tank. Die Leute dort sind aber bisher auch nett gewesen und haben mich pullen lassen. jedenfalls meisten^^ aber sonst auch und dadurch halte ich bei mobsgrps mit ca. 3 mobs leicht die Aggro. Bei 5 oder 6 mobs, was in Deadmines z.B. leicht passiert durch Adds, Ist es schon schwerer und ich habe n bisschen zu tun, klappt aber alles noch. Was dort am meisten auffällt ist, dass die Heiler sehr viel mehr zu tun haben. Also alle 3-4 Trashgrps muss spätestens getrunken werden und sp zieht sich das bissl , geht aber alles wunderbar.


----------



## aidekhia (19. Oktober 2010)

Roxsy schrieb:


> Die Frage muss eher lauten warum sind viele dd s zu hohl,wenn sie schon kein cc beherrschen einfach mal 2sekunden zu warten...wenn Tanks überhaupt Aggroprobleme haben dann nur am Anfang eines Kampfes,wer das nicht begreift hat halt überdurchschnittliche Repkosten.



naja auch mit antanken verliert so mancher tank die aggro was sicher auch gearfrage ist. aber wenn das passiert sollte man sich halt als dd zurückhalten. und es gibt nicht nur hohle dds auch wenn sie in der überzahl sind. 

ich würd sofort einen screenshot machen falls mich jemand versucht zu verbessern weil er denkt cc bedeutet cd nur falsch geschrieben ^^ nur so als erinnerung an made my day


----------



## Ossine (19. Oktober 2010)

WTF.Warum muss der Tank pullen.
Wenn Blizz meint nen Mage mit 33000 life auszustatten und wie heute passiert pdc bei aggro nen schaden von ca 3000 bei nem Mob zu verpassen. Was solls. Da kann selbst der mage tanken.

Also zusammengefasst. Tank braucht länger um Aggro aufzubauen (Hab selbst Druidenbären und Palatank). Die DDs machen Crits zwischen gut und böse...
Also wenn da ein dd Aggro hat. WTF was solls. Bekommt ein durchschnittlicher Heiler doch locker weggeheilt.


----------



## xerkxes (19. Oktober 2010)

Aggro zu ziehen ist doch eine bestätigende Erfahrung für die Recount-DDler von heute oder nicht?


----------



## Kalesia (19. Oktober 2010)

ich glaub der TE is selber so ein Bomberkind das ohne Omen spielt und meint das der tank der einzige ist der aufpassen muss das er die aggro hält. 

SCHAU AUF DEIN OMEN!

LASS DEN TANK ANTANKEN

FOKUS FIRE!


----------



## bullybaer (19. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe nach dem Patch zu ersten mal getankt. Und anstatt etwas Rücksicht auf den Aggroaufbau zu nehmen flogen mir die Feuerbälle und Schattennblitze nur so um die Ohren, obwohl ich noch gar nicht mal den ersten Mob angetankt hatte. Spieler, die sich über das Patch 4.0.1 informiert haben wissen auch, dass die Tanks es mit dem Patch mit dem Aggroaufbau etwas schwerer haben und nicht nur DD Klassen haben neue oder geänderte Fähigkeiten erhalten. 

Wer aber von der jetzigen WotLK-Bomberfraktion glaubt, dass ich ihm seine Aggro wieder abnehmen werde sieht sich ab jetzt getäuscht. Wer Aggro hat darf sie zukünftig auch behalten, damit er lernt weshalb er die Aggro bekommen hat. Zu Classic-Zeiten wurden solche DDs noch nach mehrmahligem Fehlverhalten aus der Gruppe gekickt. Heute sind wir schon soweit, dass der Tank geflamet wird. Und zu Classic-Zeiten gab es noch keine Addons wie Omen.

Da die AoE spammenden Zeiten mit Cataclysm wieder der Vergangenheit angehören dürften haben sich die DDs in den Instanzen wieder zu benehmen und haben den Tank seine Aggro aufbauen zu lassen. Ansonsten gibts zukünftig nach einer oder zwei Ermahnung(en) einen Kick aus der Gruppe. Zumindest in denen ich Tank oder Heiler bin.


----------



## Nerolon (19. Oktober 2010)

nur die überschrift gelesen...




ich spiel pala tank . trash aggro ist wirklich scheiße zuhalten aber mit 5 sekunden antankzeit locker machbar


*ICH WILL NICHT SAGEN DAS ICH DER OBER PRO BIN*

jetzt zum singletarget...  ÄHH hallo icc 10ner 87k krits mit "schildschlag" xD? willste mich verkackeiern o.O  11k dps bei erstenboss...   9k AP (rache) + das normale (weiß mein wert nicht) x120% +# 30% icc buff .... ( die 87k krits hab ich nicht ganzezeit über raus gehauen das wurde langsam gesteigert 20k-30-40-50- und soweiter ^^


Ich (sprech nicht für alle und liegt wohl an meinem equip) brauch 0 antankzeit

tank wurde super gepusht




(57k selfbuff 58% blocken hat mein pala)


----------



## Reldnak (19. Oktober 2010)

Tja es gibt aber immer noch so super Mitspieler die in den Randominis glauben sie müssen pullen. 
Ich lasse solche gnadenlos sterben.
Wenn er dann noch rummault kann er oder ich gehen, lasse diese Entscheidung immer der restlichen Gruppe über.

Mit meinem Pala habe ich Anfang WOTLK bis ICC25 getankt jetzt im Moment ziehe ich mir meinen Krieger groß und kann sagen dass es im Lowlevelbereich nicht besser ist.
Ich habe auch meine DD`s, weiß mich aber zu benehmen.

Am meißten nervt es wenn in den Inis 20-30 nach jeder Mobgruppe Recount gepostet wird, ich finde so etwas extrem lächerlich ..

Gibt so viele Dinge die einem nach einen knackigen Arbeitstag aufregen können aber ich blende das Chatfenster aus und schaue auf den Manabalken vom Heiler.

Es ist und bleibt immer noch ein Spiel ....


----------



## 64K (19. Oktober 2010)

fightfever schrieb:


> Leute können ohne Addons nicht spielen, was sind Eure Erfahrungen?



WoW zeigt auch ohne Omen die Aggro an, man muss es nur anschalten.
Tanks halten super Aggro wenn man sie ein wenig antanken lasst (5sec).

Wer als DD meint vor dem Tank am Mob zu sein oder wer als DD meint die Aggroanzeige zu ignorieren
darf zurück in die Ini laufen. Vielleicht bekommt er noch etwas vom Ausgang der Ini ab, wenn nicht
Pech gehabt und zurück in die Gruppensuche


----------



## Skahog (19. Oktober 2010)

rofl 
Ich spiele selber zwei Tanks (DK und Pala) und finde nicht das das Trash tanken sooooo viel schwieriger geworden ist.
gut man muss zugeben das es als Pala nich mehr so einfach ist wie am anfang aber selbst wenn man einen übereifrigen DD dabei hat der losbombt bevor man richtig angetankt hat sollte man es doch hinbekommen die Gruppenaggro zu halten.
Und selbst wenn nicht,wenn juckts? Wenn er tanken will soll er doch,am Anfang meiner Tankkarriere hab ich mich noch drüber aufgeregt aber inzwischen ist es mir recht egal geworden.
Immo geht es noch aber wenn Cata draußen ist und diese DDs Aggro ziehen,werden sie schneller sterben als sie "Ups" sagen können^^

Und zu einem meiner Vorposter mir ist nicht bekannt das Paladine "Schildschlag" haben^^

Mein Main ist Mage und nicht falsch verstehen ich bombe auch ganz gerne mal,aber ich beschwere mich nicht wenn ich Aggro ziehe. WARUM? Weil ich in den meisten Fällen selber Schuld bin und nicht der Tank.


----------



## b1sh0p (19. Oktober 2010)

Also ich für meinen Teil als Tank muss sagen, dass ich mich erst mal an die neue Rotation und Mechanik gewöhnen muss. Ich finde es fühlt sich noch einfach irgendwie komisch an. Aber prinzipiell klappt das mit dem tanken schon. Vielleicht wärs leichter, wenn nicht immer sofort gebombt werden würde, aber gut wie will man das den Leuten austreiben?


----------



## Totebone (19. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich jetz ne Hero tanke schreib ich: Leute ihr macht mehr und ich weniger Aggro seitm Patch. Wenn ihr aggro bekommt, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Carn1feX616 (19. Oktober 2010)

Genauso könnte man auch sagen "dds können ohne Gehirn nicht antanken lassen, was sind eure Erfahrungen?"
Ziemlich sinnfreier thread, denn ein Tank kann auch nur die Aggro halten wenn man ihm die Chance dazu gibt.

Und da das dank Generation wotlk ja nicht mehr der Fall ist, ist es kein Wunder das die Tanks Aggroprobleme haben.
Immerhin ist Wow und ein Mmorpg und da ist es eigentlich so gedacht das man zusammen arbeiten. 

Und einfach den Tank vorne hinzustellen mit dem Hintergedanken "Ach der macht das schon, ich schalt dann einfach mal mein Hirn aus und Holz voll drauf" ist da einfach genau die falsche Einstellung.


----------



## aidekhia (19. Oktober 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil als Tank muss sagen, dass ich mich erst mal an die neue Rotation und Mechanik gewöhnen muss. Ich finde es fühlt sich noch einfach irgendwie komisch an. Aber prinzipiell klappt das mit dem tanken schon. Vielleicht wärs leichter, wenn nicht immer sofort gebombt werden würde, aber gut wie will man das den Leuten austreiben?




mal sterben lassen auch wenn es nicht die feine art ist. und wenn sie dann immernoch nicht verstehen warum sie die aggro haben ihm sagen das man doch bitte antanken lassen soll. 

falls er es immernoch nicht kapiert *hoffnung verloren*


----------



## Rasgaar (19. Oktober 2010)

Ja, da krepiert dir als Tank halt des öfteren mal wieder ein DD ders übertreibt, no big deal. Der Heiler wischt den nachm Kampf auf und gut ist ^^


----------



## b1sh0p (19. Oktober 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> mal sterben lassen auch wenn es nicht die feine art ist. und wenn sie dann immernoch nicht verstehen warum sie die aggro haben ihm sagen das man doch bitte antanken lassen soll.
> 
> falls er es immernoch nicht kapiert *hoffnung verloren*


Ja, schon klar. Das hab ich auch schon vorm Patch gemacht  Aber manche lernens trotzdem nicht. Bzw. mir ists auch schon passiert, dass ich einmal ums verrecken nicht nachgekommen bin mitm Aggro-Aufbau. Das war aber beim nem Todesritter mit durchgängig icc25-hc Equip und Schattengram. Das war schon ziemlich asozial, was der rausgehauen hat...


----------



## aidekhia (19. Oktober 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Ja, schon klar. Das hab ich auch schon vorm Patch gemacht  Aber manche lernens trotzdem nicht. Bzw. mir ists auch schon passiert, dass ich einmal ums verrecken nicht nachgekommen bin mitm Aggro-Aufbau. Das war aber beim nem Todesritter mit durchgängig icc25-hc Equip und Schattengram. Das war schon ziemlich asozial, was der rausgehauen hat...




ist mir gestern auch passiert spiele zwar dd aber wenn dann ein krieger dann 10k dps macht hast du keine chance die aggro zu halten wenn dein gear nicht auf dem selben stand ist. Aber er hat dan auch getankt mit dd skillung ohne das wir ihn fragen mussten und wir haben alle eingesehen das es so am besten war.


----------



## Grufthase (19. Oktober 2010)

Woher sollen die Leute denn wissen was CC ist oder dergleichen?

Aber natürlich erstmal arrogante Sprüche nutzen und andere flamen, weil sie es halt nicht besser wissen können.
Das ist aber leider typisch für die Generation Classic/BC.


----------



## Annovella (19. Oktober 2010)

Was für ein toller Thread, wahnsinn.

Ich halt jetzt mehr aggro, als wie vor dem Patch(spiele JEDE Tankklasse) un mache zudem noch hohe DPS. Krieger~6k sowie Druide auch, Pala 5k und DK 4,5(hat schlechtes Gear).


----------



## aidekhia (19. Oktober 2010)

Grufthase schrieb:


> Woher sollen die Leute denn wissen was CC ist oder dergleichen?
> 
> Aber natürlich erstmal arrogante Sprüche nutzen und andere flamen, weil sie es halt nicht besser wissen können.
> Das ist aber leider typisch für die Generation Classic/BC.




einfach mal nachfragen oder im inet schauen


----------



## Kuman (19. Oktober 2010)

Spiel mal selbst tank. Wenn du grade den mob inst target nimmst und das erste was du siehst ist, dass ein mage living bomb auf den mob macht, mit feuerschlag den auf die ganze grp verteilt und dann pyroschlag schwingend an dir vorbei in den tod rennt. Zuerst wirst du dir in den Allerwertesten beißen wollen, dann dem mage, weil du keine 5 mobs einfangen kannst die die wahllos bombenden dds umnatzen und später lachst du dich nur noch ins fäustchen, weil die einzigen 2 die überlebt haben du und der healer bist und die dds mal schön laufen sollen. Ist ja nicht so, als dass die reppkosten um ca 100% gestiegen sind. Made my day.


----------



## Yiraja (19. Oktober 2010)

Grufthase schrieb:


> Woher sollen die Leute denn wissen was CC ist oder dergleichen?
> 
> Aber natürlich erstmal arrogante Sprüche nutzen und andere flamen, weil sie es halt nicht besser wissen können.
> Das ist aber leider typisch für die Generation Classic/BC.




naja google hilft bei fast allem, dir aber anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Kovacs (19. Oktober 2010)

warum diskutieren? Die Masse will hack´n´slay und Poser-DPS-Meter-König sein. Sie wieder in das gute alte WoW Format bis Ende BC pressen zu wollen bringt doch nix. Außerdem glaube ich noch nicht daran, dass Blizz nach dem offiziellen Start wirklich den Schritt zurückgeht, sondern das auf den Druck der weinenden com wieder alles auf Lootking zurückdreht ..... leider


----------



## Erulan (19. Oktober 2010)

PantheonX schrieb:


> das is ja auch der sinn der sache
> 
> vor 4.01 bestand tanken aus weihe/donnerknall/dnd oder prankenhieb
> mehr war nicht nötig um gruppen tanken zu können
> ...



ein GANZ FETTES /sign
is nun mal so blizz hatt die mechanik geändert und das heist jetzt antankenlassen^^ ja ich wiederhole hier etwas was seit patshday schon 295 mio mal gesagt wurde,aber es gibt immer noch naps die das net wissen. bei bc hies es antanken lassen cc nutzen und alle sind happy, diese zeiten kommen wieder zum glück
alle dpsgeilen napspielern sei gesagt: l2p oder geht hello kitty spielen!!! 
deshalb sag ich mal danke blizz ihr seit spitze (auch wenn ihr sonst gern mal bockmist baut^^)


----------



## MewMewMewtu (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke mal, dass der TE ein Troll ist.
Sinnloser Threat, Sinnlose Antworten und der Name Fightfever sagen ja schon alles

close plxxx!!1


----------



## Groshmak (19. Oktober 2010)

Standart Troll Threads:

- Tanks können kein Aggro mehr halten!

- "Beliebige Klasse" macht keinen Schaden mehr! Help pls!

- Ich gehe als Heiler zu schnell OOM

...und...

WoW ist scheiße!! Wer hört noch auf?

Sonst noch was?


----------



## Grufthase (19. Oktober 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> naja google hilft bei fast allem, dir aber anscheinend nicht.



Gescheites lesen hilft übrigens auch bei fast allem, dir aber anscheinend nicht.

Also nochmals.
Ich weiss was CC und spiele übrigens erst seit Wrath.
Viele wissen es aber nicht vertständlicherweise und es wird sich immer beschwert, dass die gerne als bezeichnete "Generation Lichking" es nicht weiss.
Man kann den Leuten keinen Vorwurf machen, aber trotzdem machen es viele Spieler und das kritisiere ich.Mehr nicht.
Und wenn man CC in einer Instaz es nutzen will/muss und die Leute nicht wissen , wie es funktioniert , ist es eure Aufgabe die Leute aufzuklären.
Gehört zum Gruppenspiel.


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

Grufthase schrieb:


> Gescheites lesen hilft übrigens auch bei fast allem, dir aber anscheinend nicht.
> 
> Also nochmals.
> Ich weiss was CC und spiele übrigens erst seit Wrath.
> ...




Man sollte sich schon mal seine Fähigkeiten anschauen. Vieles ist ja nicht ohne grund da. 
Und wenn ich einem schurken sage er soll mal was unterbrechen oder mal ne kopfnuss verteilen und der meint "kann ich nicht, mach ich nicht" dann gehört das auch nicht zum gruppenspiel


----------



## MayoAmok (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich stelle mal was fest: 

Der TE stellt eine komplett unsinnige These auf. 
Diese stellt er in den Threadtitel.

Im Text selber stellt er eine weitere unsinnige These auf (vermittels eines einzigen Satzes wohlgemerkt), die mit dem Threadtitel nicht das geringste zu tun hat. 


Und ihr startet hier eine Diskussion, die auf keiner Grundlage aufgebaut ist. 

Natürlich werden auch die gängigen Klischees wie GS, DPS, böse DDs, Tanks, Heiler wieder zur Genüge gewälzt.


Habt ihr wirklich soviel Langeweile?
Gibts keine vernünftigen Threads, in die ihr posten könntet?
Hängen euch die immergleichen Argumente nicht auch langsam zum Hals raus?


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

ich pushe nur meine beitrags anzahl


----------



## Lucid (20. Oktober 2010)

Titina schrieb:


> Wie meinte GC so nett: "If you are trying to AE tank and a bad dps is attacking the wrong target and dies, we call that justice."
> 
> "Wrath made people suck"



 this *thumbs up*


----------



## Pyrodimi (20. Oktober 2010)

1. Ich spiele DK-Tank
2.Ich spiele generell ohne Addons
3. Ich habe absolut keine Aggroprobleme es sei den irgendwelche DDs meinen schon losbomben zu müssen bevor ich überhaupt noch zum 1.Schlag gekommen bin
4. Scheiß Thread mit nicht zusammenhängendem Titel und passenden Threadinhalt
5. Deine Mudda kann ohne Addons nicht spielen
6. Deine Mudda hält keine Aggro


----------



## RedShirt (20. Oktober 2010)

Titina schrieb:


> "Wrath made people suck"



Sadly, none of those were pretty females.

And they did not have my email address either.

Pls include that in the next expansion, blizzard  

@pyrodimi

Welche DDs hast Du mit? Wie ist der Gearunterschied?
Ohne RuneStrike Procs läuft mir auch mal der Mob in den ersten 10 Sekunden weg, wenn DDs Singletarget voll loslegen.


----------



## Yokoono12 (20. Oktober 2010)

Weil ihr alle immer von cc redet, ich kann garnicht sagen wie oft ich schon cc't habe und die wiederum ständig rausgehauen werden. 

Das Tanken ist besonders für Krieger mit dem neuen Patch deutlich schwerer geworden, nicht in Raids da läufst nach wie vor gut aber was die Berühmten 5er inis angeht haben es Tanks zu zeit nicht leicht. Vorallem weil keiner der Spieler seine Bombtaktik überdenken will und antanken lassen einfach keinen Spass macht und wie lustig das bild immer so ist die mobs hin und her rennen zu sehen.

Ich persönlich finde es garnicht schlimm das Tanks wieder ein bisschen arbeit damit haben die Mobs an sich zu binden und auch zu behalten, was aber keinesfalls ein Freibrief für overnuker sein sollte.


----------



## Charlie_22 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin selber auch Tank und wenn die dds auch mal das Addon OMEN benutzen würden dann würde uns das schon enorm helfen. Des weiteren macht kein dd dmg stop wenn er merkt das er aggro hat.
Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal die dds sterben lassen dann würden Sie auch mitbekommen was die manchmal so fabrizieren.


----------



## Zhumira (20. Oktober 2010)

Palatank mit 3 Teilen T10, 4-5 Items auf icc10-niveau.. rest is 232 - 245er iLvl. 

Hab absolut 0 Probleme beim Tanken, im Gegenteil. Vorm Patch hatte ich 9-10k TPS in ICC10 - jetzt in ner 5er so ca. 7-8, is halt abhängig von der Grp und auch der Ini logisch. Und selbst wenn ich als DD irgendwo mitgeh..

Tank anklicken > 'F' drücken > DMG + %-Zahl überm Mobanzeigeding betrachten und bei dunkelorange ne sec nix machen :< Hilft tatsächlich..


----------



## Tamalan (20. Oktober 2010)

hab mir angewöhnt nur den heiler vor aggro zu retten wenn er mal welche hat
dd´s sollten zusehen wie sie klarkommen, denn wer schon loslegt als wenn er nen bombenteppich wie im krisengebiet zu pflastern .... 
jede handlung hat konsequenzen.... aber heutzutage machen die meisten immer andere für ihr handeln verantwortlich... ist halt bequemer


----------



## schamsky (20. Oktober 2010)

Is wie in guten alten BC zeiten paar sek antanken lassen und gut is, spätestens nachdem der dd 3 mal tot is wen er agro gezogen hat wird´s auch der kapieren


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Sadly, none of those were pretty females.
> 
> And they did not have my email address either.
> 
> ...


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

schamsky schrieb:


> Is wie in guten alten BC zeiten paar sek antanken lassen und gut is, spätestens nachdem der dd 3 mal tot is wen er agro gezogen hat wird´s auch der kapieren




tun halt einige nicht 

Ich als Katze hau dann mal ein ducken raus und gut ist wenn ich dann immernoch aggro hab was ab und zu vorkommt (gearunterschied) muss ich halt sehen wie ich damit zurecht komme


----------



## bluewhiteangel (20. Oktober 2010)

Gestern war ich mittels Tool in zwei Inis, bei der ersten hab ich ja noch verstanden, dass der Heiler keinen Bock auf Aggrogeziehe vom Heiler hat und ihn sterben lässt.
Bei der zweiten allerdings hatte der Healpala immer und wirklich immer Aggro trotz Hochschießens, nach meiner Bemerkung "Hey, irgendwas läuft hier nicht so dolle, oder?" kam als Anwort des Heilers nur "Hihihi, ich seh die Wolken und Pfützen und Aoes nicht, das is echt doof!"
/facepalm

Man kann sich doch wunderbar am Morgen amüsieren und seine Postzahl pushen, keine Ahnung was ihr habt ^.^


----------



## Ginkohana (20. Oktober 2010)

Obwohl ich mich nun nicht wirklich über Aggroloss beschweren kann tanke ich im Moment garnicht mehr.
So alle 3 Tage teste ich mal ob die dds kapiert haben wie die neue Mechanik funktioniert und bisher wurde ich leider immer enttäuscht.
Ich mach mein Halloween-Horror-Mount-Farm-Run im Kloster und dann geh ich Strat fürs Baronmount oder schau mal wieder Guild Wars an.


----------



## mopdog (20. Oktober 2010)

Also bei mir läuft es so , dass die leute die pullen gerne im dreck liegen können .. anders scheinen die das ja nicht zu verstehen 
 dannach passiert sowas meistens dann auch nicht mehr


grüße


----------



## Blackdevil1708 (20. Oktober 2010)

Also ich als Tank sehs ganz einfach, wenn wer meint Pullen zumüßen, bitte kann er gerne machen, je mehr desto besser, desto schneller liegt er im dreck und ich kann ihn auslachen.
Wenn einer aggro zieht, die kann er behalten, ich mache mir nich mehr die mühe inner 5er zurück zuspotten, es sei denn es ist der Healer der auf kuriose weise aggro bekommen hat.
Laén die DDs mich antanken, bekommt auch keiner aggro.


----------



## Verflucht (20. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab noch keinen dd gesehen der nicht locker wegtankbar war egal ob aoe oder fokus.

ich sage einfach mal 95% aller dds einfach nicht spielen können!!!

wenn ich sowas les wie 6-7k dps nicht tankbar des macht man normal mit autohit weg ^^ 

selbst die dds zB shadow ak 25 am ersten patchtag vorm nerv war er tankbar auch wenn er 32k fokus dps gemacht hat!


----------



## AlterMann66 (20. Oktober 2010)

Also so ganz MiMiMI ist das nicht !!

gestern haben wir (da ICC verbuggt ^^) den guten Alten Koralon gespatzt.
was ja mittlerweite eher zeitvertreib als arbeit ist.
Ich war mit Tanken dran ergo das Volle Programm.. CS-Siegel-Weihe- Captain america- und und und . Alleine von den Gehampel das mein Belf da abgezogen hat müste jedem Mob die Zornesröte ins Gesicht steigen und mein Sidekick der BÄR macht autoschlag und nimmt mir die Agrro ab. NEIN liebe Trolle ich hatte meine Agrro Cast nicht vergessen ^^

Dazu kommt das ich 2k MEHR DPS wie das Bärchen hatte. Das mit der Agrro ist so nicht Fertig denke ich mal ^^


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Man kann sich doch wunderbar am Morgen amüsieren und seine *Postzahl pushen*, keine Ahnung was ihr habt ^.^




so sehe ich das auch 
aber an der l2p aussagen ist schon was dran, was nicht heissen soll das alle nix können. Nur durch den patch haben sich halt paar sachen geändert mit denen halt paar leute noch nicht klarkommen oder einfach ignoriert wird.


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

sko1970 schrieb:


> wenn ein DD in einer 5er ini eine durschnitts DPS von 6-7k hat ist es schwer für den Tank aggro zu halten, geschweige denn mal agrro auf zubauen da ja die DD´s eher auf die Mobs hauen bevor ein Tank dran ist.
> ist halt Random ini da ist es jedem egal


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

naja meiner meinung nach sind es nicht die tank`s sondern überwigend die dummheit der dd`s am schlimmsten ist und bleibt der jäger und schurke da aus unerklärlichen gründen beide immer meinen sie müssen antanken


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei den dds fällts halt mehr auf weil sie in der überzahl sind.
Es gibt auch dumme heiler oder tanks. Es kommt halt immer drauf an wer hinter der tastatur sitzt und nicht welche klasse er spielt


----------



## Taurelos (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich selbst spiele einen Krieger Tank und nen dd und kann dazu nur sagen, dass:

1. Beides auch ohne Addons geht.

2. Es eigentlich schon immer so war das wenn man eine 3 Mob Gruppe hat und jeder DD einen anderen Mob angreift irgendeiner Aggro zieht, natürlich jetzt mehr als vorher aber wenn man dem Tank 3 Sek. Zeit gibt anzutanken, damit er auch Wut hat bei nem Krieger z.B. und er die grund Aggro hat und man dann das Ziel des Tanks angreift man keinerlei Probleme hat, meine erste rdm Ini nachm Patch war Hallen der Reflexion, der Heiler hatte nie Aggro und DD´s sinds nunmal einfach selber Schuld. 

Fazit: Willkommen in WoW liebe Wotlk Generation ;-)


----------



## Der Frieda (20. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

geiles bild einfach nur episch


----------



## Famenio (20. Oktober 2010)

Also beim Paladin war es noch nie so eifnach wie jetzt Aggro zu halten...
Davor war es schwieriger aber wer es jetzt nicht hinbekommt, 
Der weiß wahrscheinlich nicht wie er spielen soll


----------



## inxs_tp (20. Oktober 2010)

Es wird sich alles wieder von selbst regeln.
Zu anfang von WOTLK ging die umstellung hin zum bomben, nicht weil die spieler so sind, sondern weil die mechanik es zuließ.
Nun kommt Cata und wenn die "versprechen" einigermaßen bleiben, dann wird jeder dd, der 20 mal im dreck lag, sich auch wieder umgewöhnen fokusschaden auf angetankte ziele zu machen.

Und ja ohne addons kann doch kaum noch einer spielen.


----------



## Tyrânâde/ËÏÎûnðrâ (20. Oktober 2010)

ka was der Titel mit dem TE post zu tun hat aber mal kurz zum Titel:

die Aggro der Tanks ist definitiv völlig OK wenn man 

1. Spielen kann und weis wie man aggro aufbaut;(Druiden und Warry tanks sind bei singeltarget aggro noch am besten)
2. die Tanks supportler die Tanks immer wieder hochschiesen im Bossfight und das selbstständig;
3. wenn die DDs mal auf ihre Aggro achten, kleine TIP nebenbei Addon: *OMEN*

Achja und mein Moto als Tank: wer Aggro zieht behält diese, Spot gibts nur für heiler;
Also fals irgend wer mal mit mir unterwegs ist und meint aggro zu ziehen sollte viel gold fürs repen dabei haben ;


----------



## Samsaweel (20. Oktober 2010)

Faktum ist das die Spiele mechanic in Woltk zu einfach war.Ein Tank pullt die Gruppen und sie wurden weggebombt.Es fing in Nax an und ging über alle heros bis Icc.
Wenn ein Tank Aggro Probleme nun mit den neuen Tanksystem hat sollte er dies zu Beginn seiner Gruppe mitteilen zwecks rücksicht und nicht einfach sinnlos reinlaufen und pullen das jeder DD denkt jo der Tank weiß was er da tut und ich gebe mal vollgas!Und liebe Tanks zewite Möglichkeit ist noch das makieren der einzelnen Ziele wenn ihr unsicher seit.
Wenn ihr dann noch bei Singel target keine Aggro aufbaut  dann schaut nach und übt.
Zu Classic und auch noch zu Bc Zeiten wurde auch noch CCt


----------



## Jesbi (20. Oktober 2010)

Überschrift und Inhalt des Eröffnungsposts passen nur schwer zusammen.

Um überhaupt glauben zu wollen, dass der TE das ganze auch nur annähernd Ernst meint, muss man wohl davon ausgehen, dass Er meint das Tanks Probleme haben, weil die DD`s ohne Add On`s nicht klar kommen und dadurch vermehrt Aggro ziehen.
Klingt komisch, ist aber erstmal so.

Von dieser wohlwollenden Ausgangslage betrachtet stelle ich es glücklicher Weise selten fest, dass es so ist.
Sollte es dennoch so sein merken die meisten DD`s schnell "Aggro ist Episch und Seelengebunden".
Hauen Sie den Mob schnell genug um ist es gut wenn nicht kennen Sie ja den Weg in die Instanz.

Aber ein TE der ein Thema mit provokanten Titel eröffnet, der Inhalt seines Post überhaupt nicht zum Thema passt ist schon seltsam und wenn der TE dann überhaupt nicht mehr an der "Diskussion" teilnimmt schreit doch wirklich geradezu nach einem Troll.

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Nethertank (20. Oktober 2010)

Huhu leudde 

es ist auf jedenfall schwierieger geworden massen zu tanken wil jetzt jede fähigkeit ne abklingzeit hat insbesondere prankenhieb vom dudu 6 sec abklinkzeit darauf muss man sich als tank noch einstellen. 

Naja dennoch finde ich das das tanken ein bisl anspruchsvoller geworden ist aber nicht viel.

also ich habe nen Krieger Tank bei mir ist das problem das der weniger wut bekommt am anfang ergo hab ich am anfang leichte probs die adds an mich zu binden wenn dann ein hyper imbooor wass weiß ich brain afk DD ankommt und gleich seine cd´s zündet ursten dmg fährt und sich dann noch wundert warum er aggro hat,würde ich ma sagen das er keine ahnung vom spiel hat.

Ansonnsten finde ich den patch ziemlich geil fahre mit meinen tank aoe dmg von 10k dps
Schockwelle 23k kritz dann hat man wieder aggro aber dazu brauch ich halt erstma 3 stack donner von bla kp mehr ausm kopf und das sind halt 3 mal donnerklnall also 18 sec bis ich dann ursten aggro aufbau hab dann kann der imboor brain afk dd gerne seine cds zünden und ich schaffe es dann auch noch die massen zu tanken

so weit aus der sicht eines Tank´s

naja hauta viel spaß noch


----------



## Sêpiroth von Kargath (20. Oktober 2010)

Also Aggro probleme bei denn Tanks halte ich für ein gerücht ich spiele ein Bärchen und wenn die dds auf mein fokus Ziel gehen ( machen die wenigsten ) dann ist aggro halten seit dem patch mal garkein problem mehr.
Ich mache sogar immer und immer wieder Zeichen das jeder mein Ziel angreifen kann aber es ist doch immr das selbe, irgend ein dd wenn nicht sogar alle gehen auf ein anderes ziel als ich und wundern sich dann wieso sie sterben. Genauso scheinen auch viele dds vergessen zu haben wie sie ihr Aggro veringern können mit verblassen oder sonnst was für attacken, aber naja da müssten sie ja mal einen schadenszauber oder eine attacke weniger machen. Und wir alle wissen das hält ein dd ego nicht aus wenn sie mal 1dps verlieren, nur das ist der grund das ein Tank probleme mit dem Aggro bekommt .

Deswegen mache ich es so das wenn zum beispiel ein dd denkt er kann mich ergern, gehen ich und der heiler (immer ein freund von mir ) einfach etwas zurück machen uns unsichtbar (dank nachtelf ^^) und schauen einfach nur zu wie der dd verreckt. Ist zwar etwas krass aber nur so lernen sie es was auch einer der gründe ist wieso wir in letzter zeit fast ausschliesslich nur gilden intern in inis gehen da weiss jeder was er zu tun hat und es gibt nie aggro probleme.


----------



## Sol@ris (20. Oktober 2010)

meiner meinung nach ist das kein tank sondern ein DD-problem

ich pack meinen "kleinen" tank schon gar net mehr an - warum ?
ganz einfach mein pala-tank hat einen itemlvl im durchschnitt von 232 -245 hat einfach keine chance mehr. 

vor dem patch ging es noch, 
da man mit der durch die weihe verbundene flächen agro die wahnsinigen icc 25 Bomb-DDs einiger maßen unter kontrolle gebracht. aber das ducht inis bomben ist im mom mit meinen kleinen pala nicht mehr zu bewerkstelligen.

geht einfach net ich kann die agro von vielleicht einem icc-dd halten aber nicht von dreien die wild durch die gegend ballern.
mein pala fährt 2-2,5k dps wenn ch mit dd unterwegs bin die nicht mehr wie 4-4,5k dps fahhren und mich an die mobs kommen lassen BEVOR sie losballern geht es
aber alles andere FAIL - keine chance

und rücksicht nimmt schon lange keiner mehr - alles nur noch los schnell schnell hab gleich raid etc


----------



## Figetftw! (20. Oktober 2010)

es ist einfach spielerisches unvermögen der tanks ...


----------



## LordVarot (20. Oktober 2010)

tja für alle dds die nölen der tank macht keine aggro mehr empfielt sich antanken lassen und für tanks empfiehlt sich folgender Grundsatz wer pullt der tankt. und wer aggro findet darf sie behalten ;D


----------



## RedShirt (20. Oktober 2010)

Oder der DDs.
Oder von Emil dem Erbsenhörnchen.



"Wenn der DD stirbt, ist er selber schuld" warum? Hätte er nur auf Omen gehört... )

Hab da noch ne Methode ausgefuchst, die nehm ich mal in den Kanon auf:

------------------

"Dmg-Stop":
Nomen/maskulin

Sollte meist dann eintreten, wenn weiterer Schaden auf den Mob/Boss unweigerlich dazu führen würde, dass man selber beliebter als der Tank bei diesem wird. 

In diesem Fall stoppt man jegliche Tastendruckaktionen, als Jäger stellt man den Autoschuß ein, als Melee möge man den Waffenschwung unterbrechen.

Sobald man nicht mehr im Blickpunkt steht, kann die Tastatur/Maus wieder beharkt werden.

Hilft gegen Bob.

-------------


----------



## x123 (20. Oktober 2010)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> es ist einfach spielerisches unvermögen der tanks ...



finde ich auch, wenn man nen tank in einer ini mindestens 2 sec am mob antanken lässt, ist aggro eigentlich kein problem.

problematisch finde ich es, wenn dem tank doch mal was abhaut, er sich dann grenzenlos drüber aufregt und nicht mal abspottet (ich meine, wofür gibt's den Skill überhaupt?), sowas kann ich garnicht ab. (und es sei gesagt, dass ich antanken lasse und immer auf das ziel vom tank gehe )


PS: Prot Palas sind seit dem Patch mehr als OP! (Tödlicher Schuss meiner Jägerin auf lvl 72: 4k Crit bei 10 sec cd. Hammer des Zorns beim Prot-Paladin auf lvl 72: 10k crit bei 6 sec cd...  )


----------



## Sol@ris (20. Oktober 2010)

hm kch denke mal du meinst hammer der rechtschaffenheit
hammer des zorn kann man als pala nur benutzen wenn das zeil nur noch 20% HP hat

aber egal welchen hammer du meinst er wirkt auf 1 ziel, 
es gibt aber 3 DD die alle auf ein anderes ziel zielen nur nicht auf mein markiertes ( totenkopf)
und bei aller liebe - nein ich spotte dann keinen ab.


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

wenn die dds ilvl 277+ haben und dann ein tank mit ilvl 200 glaube ich schon das es schwer wird für nen tank die aggro zuhalten. was dann aber auch ziemlich egal ist weil die mobs nach 2 hits dann down sind


----------



## solstorm (20. Oktober 2010)

Sol@ris schrieb:


> aber egal welchen hammer du meinst er wirkt auf 1 ziel,



nicht ganz...hammer der rechtschaffenheit trifft ALLE in der nähe befindlichen ziele.

protpala machen zwar jetzt gewaltig schaden, aber machen im verhältniss gesehen wenig aggro(zumindest kommt es mir so vor).
nichts desto trotz müssen halt die dd besser auf ihre aggro aufpassen, ihr müsst euch damit abfinden.


----------



## Frek01 (20. Oktober 2010)

halten die tanks keine aggro mehr oder sind die dds einfach nur zu damage-geil dass sie 0skill haben und einfach draufnuken?


----------



## SchurxoxD (20. Oktober 2010)

PRETOIAN schrieb:


> Zu meinen beiden vorpostern, kla im raid hat sich nix geändert!
> Wenn jetzt aber der Te auf 5er anspielen will, muss ich sagen es hat sich was geändert!
> Tps im raid sowie 5er vor Patch 10-12k+
> Tps mit 4.0.1  im raid 25 k +
> ...



?! wtf ist tps ? du meinst nicht etwa dps ? weil dann machst nach dem patch garantiert keine 25k dps... bei uns warn die warris inner 1. id ggaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz weit unten...


----------



## Ronin1978 (20. Oktober 2010)

Tps= Threat per second = Bedrohung


----------



## Furanos (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

also ich sag mal von mir ich bin ein relativ guter Tank, und hab den skill und das Equip.
Gestern waren wir Gildenintern Ulduar25 die HM für den Drachen am erarbeiten. 
Unsere Gilde bestreitet ICC25HM immo 9/12 also das Gear ist dementsprechend gut.

Ich tanke gern doch es wird einem echt schwer gemacht:

Zu meinem Char: ein Krieger

Stupider DMG Boss XT: 

Ich hatte die Wachsamkeit auf dem Mage (dem DMG und Aggro führenden ATM bei der Gruppe)
Ich stürme an kriege irreführung x2 also ein vorsprung von 50-60k aggro....
Zum anfangen echt Klasse aber die Mages schlafen nicht, standart Tank Rota am fahren und der
Mage kommt immer näher... ich mache mit dem Skill von Schildblock -> Schildschlag mehr Aggro und DMG
einen minimalen Vorsprung kann man sich hiermit rausholen. Ich habe anfangs sogar die 
Verwunden & Donnerknall x3 gefolgt von Schockwelle und das immer in wiederholung zum Standart
Tastaturwüten hinzugefügt. Und habe eigentlich eine sehr umfassende Rota...
Nur erzeugen meiner meinung nach Mages einfach zu viel Aggro, denn wir hatte noch 2 solche 
tollen Mages bei :-P nichts gegen meine Gildenleute aber ,.. ahhhhhhh es ist zum verrecken.

Du kannst auf gut Deutsch machen was du willst ,.. und du verlierst fast die Aggro ,... das ist das 
große Problem das die Leute einfach nuken obwohl das Aggro erzeugen des Tanks generft wurde.

Deswegen sind bei Trash packs etwa mal 1-2 DDs umgekippt denn sie mussten einfach wie pre 4.0.1
einfach hinein wüten und Aggro ziehen ,... 

Aber nach und nach haben sie es dann auch gecheckt das das nicht zum Erfolg führt. 
Ich hoffe sie beherzigen das das nächste mal gleich am anfang weil dann isses net sooo stressig.


also dann machts Gut ^^


----------



## JB2010 (20. Oktober 2010)

ohh man was soll das denn " tanks halten keine aggro mehr" wie alt seid ihr 10???

habe keine Probleme mit dk genug aggro zu machen wenn einer meint er muss volle Kanne machen dann las ich ihn den spaß....


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

Egal ob Tank, DD, oder Heiler.
Ob jetzt ein Tank keine aggro mehr halten kann oder ein heiler nicht richtig heilt oder ein dd meint er müsst tanken.
Ob er regeln einhält oder einfach mal auf ego macht.
Es kommt immer auf die person an, die hinter der tastatur sitzt !!!!


----------



## Kotnik (22. Oktober 2010)

*seufz*

Das pauschale URteil "Tanks können keine Aggro mehr halten" stimmt so nicht.

Tanks können nicht mehr auf die gleiche ARt und Weise tanken wie vor 4.0.1. Ein Krieger wird sich umschauen, wenn er nur auf Donnerknall vertraut und denkt, das reicht dann auch locker..Palas müssen sich sowieso umstellen.

Aber schwer ist das nun wirklich nicht geworden. WEnn man keine völlig wahnsinnigen OLOLOLOLOL-OGOGO-Spieler in der Gruppe hat ist das absolut machbar und auch AoE-Aggro ist leicht zu halten. 
Wenn ein Tank jetzt ankommt mit "Ey lol, ich kann gaaaar keine Aggro mehr halten", dann muss ich sagen..l2p..

Ne, ehrlich, umkucken, umdenken, umsockeln, umschmieden (ggf). Das gilt für DDs wie für Tanks.

Die Leute, die rumjammern, dass ihre Klasse/Spec üüüberhaupt keinen Schaden mehr macht und ey lol Blizzard, wtf und so, sind die gleiche Art Leute, die nun meint, dass Tanken unmöglich geworden ist.

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass Äußerungen wie von Furanos darunter fallen, mitnichten, eine kritische Analyse ist ja legitim, aber pauschale Äußerungen sind eher dämlich.

Es ist nun eine andere Mechanik, je nach Klasse ist die Änderung weniger groß oder größer ausgefallen, aber dank Blizzards absurdem 45%-->125%-->200%-BUff-Weg ist Aggro nun wirklich kein Thema mehr..

Und zum Thema aufholende DDs: 
a) sind schurkenhandel und Irreführung ja nur noch geborgt und
b) hat jeder DD die Möglichkeit, Aggro zu reduzieren (jaja, ich weiß, der Krieger kann nur Sterben ): MAges die Aggro ziehen versteh ich eh überhaupt nicht...UNsichtbarkeit...Eisblock...wie wärs damit? Waren aber sicher Feuermages, oder Furanos? *g*
und als finale Möglichkeit, hinter dem Tank in der Aggro zu bleiben ist, auch wenn es - liebe DDs - komisch klingt: Hände von der Tastatur, Welt anschauen, warten und weiter...
Der Bedrohungsaufbau von Tanks, die sich auf 4.0 eingestellt haben, ist absolut ausreichend, sogar merh als das. Gejammer zählt also nicht. (immer schön vorausgesetzt, dass sich alle an die Spielregeln halten und das Equip einigermaßen ausgeglichen ist.. Ein Tank mit ner Gammelwaffe in der Hand kann gegen losburstende CD-verbrennende-Trinketfressende Muahaha-Amok-DDs nun wirklich nichst ausrichten, das is klar)


----------



## Obsurd (22. Oktober 2010)

natürlcih halten Tank die aggro noch, mann muss sie halt nur antanken lassen so wie in bt, zum Glück ist es nichtmehr so wie in den Classic Zeiten


----------



## Trorg (22. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch ne ganz einfache Formel:
Stirbt der Tank, ist der Heiler schuld
Stirbt der Heiler, ist der Tank schuld
Stirbt der DD, ist der DD schuld

Aggro ist Seelengebunden wer sie findet darf sie behalten


----------



## Grufthase (22. Oktober 2010)

Trorg schrieb:


> Ist doch ne ganz einfache Formel:
> Stirbt der Tank, ist der Heiler schuld
> Stirbt der Heiler, ist der Tank schuld
> Stirbt der DD, ist der DD schuld
> ...



Leider ist ersteres nur eine dumme Phrase, die kaum Aussagekraft hat , da es zu viele Situationen gibt, wo es nicht anwendbar ist.

Zweiteres stimmt, aber Aggro ziehen kann den meisten doch eh egal sein, da die Monster zu schnell tod sind.
Die Leute spielen nicht schlecht, weil sie schlechte Spieler sind,sondern weil es kaum konsequenzen hat.
Die Spielmechanik muss von Anfang an die Leute zum gescheiten Gruppenspiel zwingen.
Anders geht es nicht.


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (22. Oktober 2010)

ohne etwas gelesen zu haben:

Learn to play!


----------



## Daryst (22. Oktober 2010)

An alle die Probs haben, mit einem Pala zu tanken, wenn euer Pala eine 1einhand Waffe unter itemlevel 232 trägt,welche unter 1,8 speed liegt..braucht man sich nicht wundern, das der Aggro aufbau länger dauert, den in den Fähigkeiten steht drin, das der Schaden mit Waffenschaden skaliert, d.h. besorgt euch ne 2,6er Speed Waffe, da auf langsamen Waffen mehr dmg drauf ist und feuert euren Hammer, welcher nur 3 sek cd hat als grp Aggro rein, dann klappt das auch bei overnukenden Ae dd´s unter 7k dps noch ohne Schild des Rächers, welches man aber ruhig immer werfen kann wenns Procct und es ein prima opner ist.( Beispiel:Seelenschmiede hc, Einhandaxt-> Waffe mit der man prima dmg/Aggro macht), damit hält man eigentlich prima Aggro. 

MfG

PS: Zumindest hat es mein prob gelöst.


----------



## Duselette (22. Oktober 2010)

mir ist das wurscht wenn ich tanke in rnd-gruppen. solange ich und der heiler noch leben können die DDs rotzen wie sie wollen. spätestens mit Cata werden sie lernen müssen, auf ihr aggro zu achten. und wenns nicht klappt, als tank find ich immer fix eine Ini.


----------



## Annovella (22. Oktober 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> ich pushe nur meine beitrags anzahl



Dafür hast n A-Tritt verdient!

Ps: Zum Thread nochmal-> AddOns verinefachen das Spiel, so habe ich mit Tidyplates ein gutes HP-Bar AddOn, wodurch man sieht wenn man Aggro verliert(barfarbe ändert sich der einzelnen Mobs), praktisch in Heros. Ohne kann ich auch ohne Probleme tanken, falls mal jemand aggro verliert, dauert es aber eine halbe Sekunde länger um den Mob zu stunnen/spotten


----------



## Chain0603 (22. Oktober 2010)

@ Daryst das is wohl die leichteste und sinnfreieste erklärung die ich je gelesen hab fürs "Aggro halten" natürlich is ne 2.6er waffe gut da sie mit dem cd des Kreuzfahrerstoßes recht gut skaliert, aber sowas als grund zu nennen das manche keine Aggro halten können ? damit machst es dir ein bisschen leicht ,

ich hab das schwert vom Prof ausm 10er mit ner 1,6er geschwindigkeit da nutz ich halt nur "nahezu" jeden 2. Schlag aus für den Kreuzfahrerstoß 
und hab trotzdem keine Aggroprobleme ! 

da zählen evtl noch paar mehr faktoren rein um jemand das "Problem Aggro" mit dem palatank zu erklären als das auf die geschwindigkeit der waffe zu schieben, wie z.b. Glyphen , Stats die geändert wurden usw usw


----------



## Andoral1990 (23. Oktober 2010)

Was hat der Thementitel mit deinem Post zu tun?


----------



## Pristus (23. Oktober 2010)

Osric schrieb:


> /meld



was gibts denn da zu melden ?


----------



## Maxam (23. Oktober 2010)

sry aber das muss mal sein
*
IM RAID IST ES NOCH LEICHTER GEWORDEN IN NER INI HABE ICH 2K weniger TPS OMG von 15 auf 13k alle WERDEN STERBEN
*
ich spiele dk gs 5800


----------



## Daryst (23. Oktober 2010)

Chain0603 schrieb:


> @ Daryst das is wohl die leichteste und sinnfreieste erklärung die ich je gelesen hab fürs "Aggro halten" natürlich is ne 2.6er waffe gut da sie mit dem cd des Kreuzfahrerstoßes recht gut skaliert, aber sowas als grund zu nennen das manche keine Aggro halten können ? damit machst es dir ein bisschen leicht ,
> 
> ich hab das schwert vom Prof ausm 10er mit ner 1,6er geschwindigkeit da nutz ich halt nur "nahezu" jeden 2. Schlag aus für den Kreuzfahrerstoß
> und hab trotzdem keine Aggroprobleme !
> ...



Hat mein Prob gelöst, was daran liegen könnte, das ich vorher mit einer 1,6er speed Waffe getankt habe(Itemlevel 200), da war der dmg minimal, klar spielen da noch andere Faktoren eine Rolle, nur bei vielen bekannten, war es zumeist das Waffen Prob, mit nem Raid tank hab ich noch net gequatscht, weil der Pala nur ein twink von mir ist und ich durch den Waffen wechsel null probs mehr hatte inn hc´s bis jetzt. Außer es ist ein 8k Dps Mage der alles zündet bevor ich auch nur eine Aufladung heilige Kraft hab^^
Und btw, wenn Leute wirklich tanken wollen mit ihrem Pala, dann werden sie ja wohl auch sich mit den anderen Dingen etwas ausernander gesetzt haben, zumindest hoff ich das.
Wer den Baum selbst geskillt hat und sich in der Übersicht auch alles durchgelesen hat und auch die Fähigkeiten noch mal beschaut hat, weiß eigentlich was zu tun ist, aber für den Notfall gibt es auch schon passende Guides zum Patch.

MfG

PS: Hab ich nur geschrieben, das der Aggro-Aufbau länger dauert mit einer schnellen Waffe unter itemlevel 232, das es ohne langsame Waffe nicht ghet, habe ich nicht erwähnt. Zudem dein 1,6er Schwert vom Prof auch genug Schaden hat im Gegensatz zu dem Tank Item aus Burg HC erster Boss. Geh mal damit HC´s tanken,wenn da ein 8k dps Warry mit seinem Freund der Seuchenschleuder, welcher auch so viel macht dabei ist und die noch fast vor dir am Trash sind, da siehst dann net mehr so viel Land, bei dem lahmen Aggro Aufbau, aber mit Spotten geht das auch^^
Wie gesagt, es ging nur um den schnelleren Aggro- Aufbau in HC´s gegen overnuker, die meinen im Omen erster zu sein ist Klasse. Das dies nicht der einzige Faktor ist, ist wohl klar!


----------



## monthy (23. Oktober 2010)

War gestern in ner 5er Ini und in unserer Gruppe war ein DK Königsmörder der weit über 10k DPS gefahren ist.

Die Mobs waren schneller tot als man schauen konnt.

Der Tank hat irgend wann auf DD umgeskillt und wir waren blitzschnell durch.

Selbst die Bosse vielen innerhalb von Sekunden. 

Spass macht das aber nicht wirklich. Wobei tanken in den Heros fast schon überflüssig ist. Zumindest gefühlt.^^

Mfg


----------



## Drosch (23. Oktober 2010)

LOL


Von wegen Tanks halten keine aggro mehr ich habe null aggro Probleme mit meinem warri 
wen in einer random ini ein dd meinz vor mir am mob zu sein bez. vor mir schaden drauf zu 
machen ist es halt so in den neuen cata inis gewöhnen sich sich das schon ab 
seid mir nicht böse immer dieses rum Geheule wie gesagt das Thema hat schon ein Bart 
früher zu Vanilla Zeiten da hätten paar von euch mal tanken sollen :-D



 p.s genießt die zeit noch die restlichen 44 Tage werdet ihr wohl noch überleben 


In diesem sinne MFG


----------



## Luc - (23. Oktober 2010)

Claut schrieb:


> wächseln



*kicher* :')

MfG Luc -


----------



## Luc - (23. Oktober 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> 1. Ich spiele DK-Tank
> 2.Ich spiele generell ohne Addons
> 3. Ich habe absolut keine Aggroprobleme es sei den irgendwelche DDs meinen schon losbomben zu müssen bevor ich überhaupt noch zum 1.Schlag gekommen bin
> 4. Scheiß Thread mit nicht zusammenhängendem Titel und passenden Threadinhalt
> ...



*thumbs up*

MfG Luc -


----------



## icepeach (23. Oktober 2010)

Aggro wird beim aufheben gebunden


----------



## _Raziel_ (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiele seit einiger Zeit auf den Beta Servern und muss sagen, Blizzards Entscheidung, dass Tanks weniger AoE Aggro aufbauen können als früher ist deshalb keine schlechte Idee, weil die Ddler auf den Beta Servern wieder vermehrt CC machen müssen, wenn sie nicht sterben wollen.
Als Tank hält man momentan gerade mal zwei bis max. drei Elite Mobs in den Instanzen aus. Kommen mehr als drei, ist ganz schnell Schluss mit dem Tank. Was auch dazu geführt hat, dass DDler wieder Fokusschaden machen müssen. Je schneller die einzelne Mobgruppe kleiner wird, desto einfach wird es. Und an einem Gegner die Aggro zu halten fällt auch nach 4.0.1 bei allen Tanks gut.
Dann machen die DDs eben keine 12k DPS mehr, weil sie nicht Blizzard, Feuerregen, und andere AoE schmeissen, aber zumindest die einzelnen Mobs fallen nach ca. 20-30 Sekunden (ja, ein Mob = 20-30 Sekunden. Bei 4-5 in einer Gruppe = selber ausrechnen).

AoE ist momentan auf den Beta's verpöhnt, weil 1. die DDler Aggro ziehen, 2. der Kampf länger dauert und der Heiler Oom geht und 3. der Tank ganz ganz schnell stirbt, wenn 2 Minuten 4 Mobs auf ihn hauen.

Also... Fazit:
Tanken funktioniert immer noch gleich gut, wenn die DDler sich endlich wieder auf Vanilla oder BC Zeiten umstellen würden und Fokusschaden machten. Mit Cata wird zumindest zu Beginn AoE sowieso gestorben sein... und das ist auch gut so. Endlich wieder Hirn beim Spielen einschalten.


----------



## Thuzur (23. Oktober 2010)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit einiger Zeit auf den Beta Servern und muss sagen, Blizzards Entscheidung, dass Tanks weniger AoE Aggro aufbauen können als früher ist deshalb keine schlechte Idee, weil die Ddler auf den Beta Servern wieder vermehrt CC machen müssen, wenn sie nicht sterben wollen.
> Als Tank hält man momentan gerade mal zwei bis max. drei Elite Mobs in den Instanzen aus. Kommen mehr als drei, ist ganz schnell Schluss mit dem Tank. Was auch dazu geführt hat, dass DDler wieder Fokusschaden machen müssen. Je schneller die einzelne Mobgruppe kleiner wird, desto einfach wird es. Und an einem Gegner die Aggro zu halten fällt auch nach 4.0.1 bei allen Tanks gut.
> Dann machen die DDs eben keine 12k DPS mehr, weil sie nicht Blizzard, Feuerregen, und andere AoE schmeissen, aber zumindest die einzelnen Mobs fallen nach ca. 20-30 Sekunden (ja, ein Mob = 20-30 Sekunden. Bei 4-5 in einer Gruppe = selber ausrechnen).
> 
> ...




Ich hoffe das wird auch so von der Beta in die Release-Version übernommen!!!!


----------



## Morpheusus (23. Oktober 2010)

Also wer jetzt behauptet, man bräuchte Addons um richtig tanken zu können, der irrt sich gewaltig.

Ich spiele selbst meinen Druiden als Tank und ich habe noch nie in meiner ganzen Spielzeit irgendein Addon gebraucht, um die Aggro richtig halten zu können.
Weder bin ich auf Gearscore oder sonstigen Quatsch angewiesen.

Addons sind reine bequemlichkeicht, mehr nicht. 

Die meisten Leute die am rumheulen sind, sind vermutlich die, die den Tanks teilweise selber die Aggro klauen und sich dann wundern, warum sie draufgehen.
Tanks die ihre Klasse spielen können, dürften normalerweise nicht sooo große Probleme haben.

Natürlich klaut gerade ein Mage mal gerne die Aggro und ja, als Tank kann man die Aggro auch sehr leicht verlieren, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Aber dann lässt man den Mage halt sterben, bis er es gelernt hat.

Ich hoffe auf Cataclysm, denn da werden die Leute die jetzt lustig die Aggro klauen sowieso gewaltig auf die Schnauze fallen.

Naja ich werde wohl keine randoms mehr gehen bis Cata raus ist. Da laufen mir einfach zu viele Idioten rum, die meinen, man müsste schon in Randoms einen GS von sonstirgendwas haben.
Solche Leute sind einfach nur fail und haben scheinbar nicht begriffen, das man sich nicht in einem Raid befindet, sondern in einer random Ini.

Naja, bevor genau solche Leute wieder flamen, lasse ich den Rest lieber.


----------



## Lischtel (23. Oktober 2010)

Was mich eher stört ist die tankbalance an sich.
Ich spiele einen warri tank mit 6100gs. Ich weis GS ist scheiss egal, nur mal um einen Überblick zu verschaffen eben.
Nur AOE in 5er instanzen... 
Bin früher halt extrem durch die inis durchgerushed. Sprich, Azjol in 6 Minuten und so Späße. 
Das ist nun nicht mehr möglich.
Ich sags mal so, wenn man 2 Sekunden Zeit zum antanken hätte sähe die Welt anders aus, aber so ists nunmal nicht. Vorallem wenn du gutes gear hast meinen die Spieler sie können bomben wie sie wollen. Aggro ist zwar meist zu halten, aber das grenzt schon an Hochleistungssport permanent durch die Gegner durchzutabben, weil der Donnerknall nicht mal die Healaggro hält.
Das hier einige tanks schreiben, die aggro ist so leicht wie früher zu halten finde ich ein wenig beunruhigend, da es als warri irgendwie das Gegenteil ist.
Mir kommts grad so vor, als wären warris im Gegensatz zu den anderen tanks hart benachteiligt. Auch fressen warris mehr schaden. 
Hoffe mal das ändert sich noch in cata...


----------



## _Raziel_ (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich kanns nur nochmals wiederholen... Mit Cataclysm ist das Zeitalter des Bombens vorbei.
Es käme auch keiner mehr darauf, das zu tun. Mages müssen wieder Sheepen, Palas neuerding mit Busse umgehen... Verdammt noch mal, wenns zu wenig CC in der Gruppe hat, muss sogar mal n'Healshami nen Mob froggen. Und wer das mal erlebt hat, hat nen heiden respekt vor AoE, weil keiner so einen kontrollierten Mob rausholen will.

Ausserdem kann ich den Warri Tanks nur sagen, dass das Gruppentanken immer noch schwer ist auf der Beta. Aber bei max. 2-3 Mobs reicht das vorhandene Repertoire völlig aus.

So far...


----------



## Vadesh (24. Oktober 2010)

Lischtel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das hier einige tanks schreiben, die aggro ist so leicht wie früher zu halten finde ich ein wenig beunruhigend, da es als warri irgendwie das Gegenteil ist.
> Mir kommts grad so vor, als wären warris im Gegensatz zu den anderen tanks hart benachteiligt. Auch fressen warris mehr schaden.
> Hoffe mal das ändert sich noch in cata...



Ich weiß nicht aus erster Hand wie es beim Krieger ist, aber der Todesritter kann besser AE tanken als je zuvor. Blood Boil macht fast 4 mal so viel Schaden wie früher und Tod und Verfall geht meiner Meinung nach auch besser ab.
Ähnlich siehts beim Paladin aus, beim Drüberschauen über den Talentbaum sieht man in jedem 2. Tier eine Fähigkeit die den Schaden der Richturteile oder von was auch immer um X % erhöt. Klar, dass der Paladin da ordentlich Aggro macht.
Von Bären habe ich gehört, dass sie für große Trashpacks fast unbrauchbar sind, weil der AE-Blutungseffekt erst mit 83 (um den Dreh) kommt und der Prankenhieb für einen 6 Sekunden Cooldown einfach viel zu wenig Schaden macht.


----------



## PuNkFaCe (24. Oktober 2010)

Schlechte DDs sterben !
Gute DDs Leben ! 
Wird einfach mal zeit das die Boons ihr HIRN einschalten müssen !
Mir als Tank liegt nur noch das Leben des Heilers am Herzen der rest kann gerne sterben DMG mach ich genug


----------



## Lischtel (24. Oktober 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht aus erster Hand wie es beim Krieger ist, aber der Todesritter kann besser AE tanken als je zuvor. Blood Boil macht fast 4 mal so viel Schaden wie früher und Tod und Verfall geht meiner Meinung nach auch besser ab.
> Ähnlich siehts beim Paladin aus, beim Drüberschauen über den Talentbaum sieht man in jedem 2. Tier eine Fähigkeit die den Schaden der Richturteile oder von was auch immer um X % erhöt. Klar, dass der Paladin da ordentlich Aggro macht.
> Von Bären habe ich gehört, dass sie für große Trashpacks fast unbrauchbar sind, weil der AE-Blutungseffekt erst mit 83 (um den Dreh) kommt und der Prankenhieb für einen 6 Sekunden Cooldown einfach viel zu wenig Schaden macht.



Jo, dass Dudus Probleme mit AOE haben , habe ich auch gehört. Allerdings sind Dudus was ihre Nehmerqualitäten angeht momentan einfach nur OP. Das denkeich legt sich mit Sicherheit. Aber mir fällt dazu grad nur was witziges ein.
War letztens mit meinem Dudu tank kollegen in ICC10er. 
Raid hatte sich hingezogen. Also haben wir 2 tanks angefangen den Trash zu tanken. 
Der Dudu konnte ALLEINE,ohne Heiler oder DDs, die trashpacks tanken und legen- er hat einfach keinen Schaden genommen bzw. sich passiv hochgeheilt!!! Ich habe lediglich als warri die Skelettmagier übernommen. Nach dem Kampf stand er da mit vollen HP und ich halb tot mit CDs über die Zeit gerettet. Wir haben dann zu zweit bis Lord Marowgar den Trash gelegt. Bei der letzten Trashgruppe hat uns noch ein Jäger geholfen, da uns die Spinnen eingesponnen haben , aber irgendwie war das trotzdem krank und auch ein wenig frustrierend für mich, da ich eigentlich nur mit offenem Mund daneben stand und staunte.
Das ist natürlich nur beim Trash so extrem, da dieser nicht so hart zuschlägt, aber trotzdem fand ich das wie gesagt ziemlich frustrierend.
Zudem benutzt er ein "eintasten"-makro das auch wirklich funktioniert und quasi seine komplette Tankrota ist... Also ich weis nicht... Ein Tasten Makro...hat der Dudu keine Procs? 
Naja wie auch immer, die Tankbalance finde ich momentan echt mehr als schlecht QQ.


----------



## Vadesh (24. Oktober 2010)

Lischtel schrieb:


> Jo, dass Dudus Probleme mit AOE haben , habe ich auch gehört. Allerdings sind Dudus was ihre Nehmerqualitäten angeht momentan einfach nur OP. Das denkeich legt sich mit Sicherheit. Aber mir fällt dazu grad nur was witziges ein.
> War letztens mit meinem Dudu tank kollegen in ICC10er.
> Raid hatte sich hingezogen. Also haben wir 2 tanks angefangen den Trash zu tanken.
> Der Dudu konnte ALLEINE,ohne Heiler oder DDs, die trashpacks tanken und legen- er hat einfach keinen Schaden genommen bzw. sich passiv hochgeheilt!!! Ich habe lediglich als warri die Skelettmagier übernommen. Nach dem Kampf stand er da mit vollen HP und ich halb tot mit CDs über die Zeit gerettet. Wir haben dann zu zweit bis Lord Marowgar den Trash gelegt. Bei der letzten Trashgruppe hat uns noch ein Jäger geholfen, da uns die Spinnen eingesponnen haben , aber irgendwie war das trotzdem krank und auch ein wenig frustrierend für mich, da ich eigentlich nur mit offenem Mund daneben stand und staunte.
> Das ist natürlich nur beim Trash so extrem, da dieser nicht so hart zuschlägt, aber trotzdem fand ich das wie gesagt ziemlich frustrierend.



Das erklärt so einiges. Ich wollte mal mit meinem frisch geskilltem Heilig-Paladin testen, was sich so geändert hat mit 4.0.1 und hab mich einfach mal für den Kopflosen Reiter angemeldet. Der Tank, der dann in der Gruppe war, war ein Druide. Ich hab mich schon irgendwie aufs Heilen gefreut und was ist? Ich habe mehrmals nachgeschaut, der Druide hat nicht einen einzigen Punkt Schaden gefressen in diesem Kampf, den ich hätte gegenheilen können. Ich habe nichtmal gesehen, dass er auch nur einen Augenblick von den 100% Hp wegkam. Erst dachte ich, dass die Anzeige verbuggt ist, Recount hat dann gemeint der Tank hätte 10k Schaden bekommen und sich selbst für 30 oder 40k hochgeheilt. 
War wohl nichts mit Heiler testen


----------



## shortyr (24. Oktober 2010)

Es geht nicht darum, dass die Tanks nicht die Aggro halten können, sondern eher darum das die ddler einfach reinbomben ohne antanken zulassen. Vor dem 4.0.1er Patch war das bei einigen Tankklassen auch kein Problem, nur mittlerweile haben diese Gruppenaggroaufbauende Attacken nen gewissen Cd bekommen. 

Ich habe, und da bin ich bestimmt nicht die Ausnahme, für jede Rolle nen 80er. 
Und wenn ich am Tanken bin dürfen diese DDler gerne die Aggro behalten. Wenn die mal overnuken, dann spotte ich schon mal, aber nicht wenn stumpf gebombt wird.
Als Heiler lasse ich solche Leute gerne verecken und mal über deren Fehler nachdenken. Dann liegen sie auch gerne mal hinterm Heiler im Dmgmeter  

Ich freue mich schon auf Cata, da werden es diese Bomber verdammt schwer haben, wenn sie nach jeder Mobgruppe erklären, warum sie den Maob schon wieder aus dem Schaf/Pinguin/etc. geholt haben. Auch in Heros kann man mal auf's Omen oder sonstige Aggrometer schauen. Tut nicht weh und die Mobs sterben auch bei weniger als 10k+ dps. 

So long


----------



## Heidenherz (24. Oktober 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> ...(recount, die Pest der WOW-community)



Ich glaub du hast dich verschrieben, da müsste stehen Gearscore 

Denn im Gegensatz zu diesem Sinnfrei Addon, zeigt dir Recount eine Analyse deiner Spielweise an und lücken in deinem Gear.(fehlende Werte wie Hit)
Es kann dir auch sagen worann dein Tank gestorben ist und warum... usw.

Wer es natürlich als Penismeter benutzt der sollte lieber ein BÄMmod nehmen und sich einen Channel mit dem Name "ich bin ein Boon" machen und da fleissig rein spammen...

@ Topic

Tanks die keine Aggro mehr halten, sollten entweder die Klasse wechseln oder nicht so viel Wert auf 5er ini Aggro legen, die interessiert nämlich (noch) niemanden.
Ab Cata wird das erst wieder wichtig. Allerdings lern die DD´s dann wohl auch schnell das es nur zu ihrem vorteil ist, den Tank antanken zu lassen und/oder nicht sinnlos rum zu bomben.
Der Bombtrend hat eh derb genervt in Wotlk.


----------



## Doncalzone (24. Oktober 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist, das viele Leute auch ohne Sinnlos-Threads wie diesem hier leben können.
> 
> Das Thema hatten bzw. haben wir seit Jahren immer wieder mal.



Seh ich genauso. Das ist der gefühlte drölfzighundertste Thread, mal ganz davon abgesehen das kein Addon der Welt dir das Knöpfe drücken abnimmt. Ich beobachte seit WotLK

das der Großteil der DD's noch vor dem Tank oder synchron mit dem Tank pullen, der andere Teil nervös wird wenn eine Ini länger als 12 Minuten dauert, sobald ein DD durch eigene Dummheit

zurecht stirbt, die anderen Beiden GoGo! gleich weiter ziehen wollen und immer noch nicht wissen, daß man als Gruppe wie der Name es schon erahnen läßt auch zusammen spielen sollte und nicht gegen Tank und Heiler,

Recount das wichtigst Addon geworden ist und DD's ohen Addons wie Omen gar nicht mehr spielen können, mit aber auch nicht. Fähigkeiten wie Irreführung und Schurkenhandel oder gar Aggroreduce immer weniger benutzt werden

obwohl es zum "beherrschen" der Klasse genauso dazu gehört.


Vielleicht sollten wir uns alle nochmal hinsetzten, tief durchatmen, in uns kehren und den Ärger in die Wüste reiben *Wusaaa!*

Man sollte sich immer wieder die Frage stellen ob man nicht lieber ein anderes Spiel anfängt statt WoW, denn dieses Spiel ist ob es nun Jedem schmeckt oder auch nicht, ein "Gesellschaftsspiel" und als sollches spielt es sich alleine schlecht.


----------



## LoveThisGame (24. Oktober 2010)

das thema hat sich am 7.12 sowieso erledigt ich mein wie soll der tank aggro halten geschweige denn erstmal bekommen wenn dd gleichermaßen wie heiler pullen und bomben bevor der tank auch nur einen hit auf die mobs hatte.

bin da offen gestanden momentan nicht anderst was solls wenns zuviel is eben auf den tank warten ansonsten immer feste drauf bei mittlerweile ja "pseudo elite trash mobs" und bossen die ihren namen nicht mehr gerecht werden die mit ner 264er group in 15 sekunden fallen und nem heiler der sich sonst sowieso zu tode langweilt irgendwo schei...egal und obendrein verständlich.

der unterschied is alledings ich hab bc gespielt und weiß wie es war mit 180+ gear durch gundrak,burg,nexus und co zu gehen da war nix mit 3 gruppen pullen plus boss und alles wegbomben die leut die erst später dazu gekommen sind besonders die nach pdk generation wird sich in cata gewaltig umstellen müssen oder wird des öfteren lesen "ihr wurdet aus der gruppe entfernt" nur wenn wir alle eines tages mit T12 oder gar 13 rumlaufen sind wir wieder bei diesem thema in diesem sinne ertragt es in 5 wochen is das hier geschichte.


----------



## Alterthor (24. Oktober 2010)

* 	"Tanks halten kein Aggro mehr"*

Tja, dazu sag ich mal nur eins : dann biste nen schlechter dd und kannst nicht abwarten.


----------



## Braamséry (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab als Hunter keine Probs.
Irreführung, multishot spamen und sense. Bis die irreführung weg is sind die mobs halb tot und im raid hat der tank dann spätestens aggro.

Solange ich nicht pulle ist dann ja auch alles fein^^


----------



## Surfboy1995 (24. Oktober 2010)

DD's sollen jetzt mal etwas abdämpfen mit dem hohem DPS. Aufpassen das sie nicht übertreiben


----------



## Nyrael (24. Oktober 2010)

Stellt euer Intarface mal so ein, dass ihr seht welcher DD auf welchen Mob ballert ... das ist sehr ernüchternd.
Howto:
- Mob markieren
- antanken
- warten bis DD aggro zieht
- Heiler bitten nicht zu heilen
- sich über den toten DD beömmeln
- bei Bedarf ordentlich flamen


----------



## vicec (24. Oktober 2010)

fightfever schrieb:


> Leute können ohne Addons nicht spielen, was sind Eure Erfahrungen?




Würd dann eher sagen es sind die DD´s die ohne Addons (omen) nicht spielen können. Als Tank brauchste keine Addons, nur omen vllt um DD´s an ihre aggro zu erinnern.
Omen wurd aber eh schon längst von den meisten DD´s durch recount ersetzt und das natürlich so groß über dne Bildschirm gezogen, das man evtl nur noch 10% vom Game selber sieht.



btw, SuFu nutzen unso





Bin im ürbigen auch in dem Verein der nicht spottenden Tanks bei absichtlich aggro ziehenden DD´s


----------



## Nyrael (24. Oktober 2010)

vicec schrieb:


> Bin im ürbigen auch in dem Verein der nicht spottenden Tanks bei absichtlich aggro ziehenden DD´s



Gibt es so etwas? Da würde ich auch direkt eintreten


----------



## skipp88 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin zur Zeit mit meinem Kriegertank lvl 73 unterwegs. Geh gern Instanzen und muß sagen, was einem da übern weg läuft ist sagenhaft. Gleich zum Anfang stell ich immer klar, wer pullt oder Aggro zieht (außer Heiler) tankt halt selber. Den meisten Grp-Mitgliedern ist Focustarget kein Begriff. Da stürmst nen Mob an,haust alles raus das man aggro hat von alle 3-4 Mobs und was passiert, dein Focustarget haste allein und jeder DD-Ler hat sich sein Opfer gesucht, welches er beharrlich umhaut/umhauen möchte. Das ganze geht solang gut bis der/die DDler im Dreck liegen und anfangen rumzuheulen. Mich intressiert das ganze dabei nicht im geringsten, was ich dann auch gern mitteile  Gestern lag ne Eule sage und schreibe 5 mal im Staub und dennoch hat der Spieler hinter dem Char nichts begriffen. Da kam dann nur der Spruch vom Heiler: " Durch Schmerzen lernen" 

Also DD's viel Spass mit mir (Captnkrunch) in den Ini's


----------



## trolldich (24. Oktober 2010)

wer aggro findet darf sie behalten


----------



## pat1988 (25. Oktober 2010)

Alterthor schrieb:


> * 	"Tanks halten kein Aggro mehr"*
> 
> Tja, dazu sag ich mal nur eins : dann biste nen schlechter dd und kannst nicht abwarten.



Nicht immer hat jenes mim abwarten bzw der antankzeit zutun... manch tank beherscht das aggrohalten einfach nicht... andere sind grad vor 5 minuten lvl 80 geworden(bezogen auf heroische ini´s) ... natürlich hat man die karte des ortes gezogen wo die sonne (im normalfall) nie scheint wenn man vorrennt und meint mal n 5er-mob pullen zu müssen wenn man kein tank is (schmerzhaft erfahrung für mein goldbeutel aber man lernt ja dazu ^^)



man könnte s jetzt ausweiten auf "hat der tank versagt wenn der heiler der 40 meter weiter hintensteht platt gehaun wird obwohl genug zeit war den mob wieder nennen wir es mal an sich zu binden" aber das lass ich jetzt mal....

fakt ist: jeder baut mal stuhlgang  der/die eine lernt darauß der/die andere nicht


----------



## Kotnik (25. Oktober 2010)

Um mal zum TE zurückzukommen:

Ob Spieler nicht mehr ohne Addons können...

Erfahrung in der ICC am Patchtag: Völliges Versagen bei vielen Spielern bei so brunzeneinfachen Events wie LUftschiff, weil keine LEiste mehr darüber informiert, wann was passiert.

Alles wichtige leuchtet bunt und groß vor einem auf. Was passiert: Reihenweises Versagen, weil offenbar die Spielwelt völlig ignoriert wird. Kostet ja DPS.
Sobald mal keine Addons aktiv sind, liegen zudem viele Spieler katatonisch auf dem Boden in Embryonalstellung und sind absolut unfähig. Meine Güte, DBM etc sind nette Hilfen, nur sollte man sich nciht völlig abhängig davon machen..oO..

WIe gesagt, die meisten Bossfähigkeiten etc sieht man auch groß und bund aufleuchten, da brauchts keine Leiste. Oft sagen die Bsose auch noch was dazu

Noch besser sind aber die Spieler, die sich sogar das Drücken der Knöpfe von einem Rota/Prio-Addon vorgeben lassen.. fehlt nur noch das Addon, das den Char selbsttätig bewegt..(ja ich weiß, das sind dann botprogramme und das ist ZUM GLÜCK verboten, sonst würden es 50% der SPieler im Raid benutzen..oO)


----------



## Trig (25. Oktober 2010)

Hiho,

der Zusammenhang zwischen Addons und Aggro halten ist mir eigentlich noch nicht sooo ganz klar...

Zwar nutze ich selbst einige Addons, allerdings helfen die mir als Druidentank nicht Aggro aufzubauen, maximal um zu kontrolieren, ob ich Aggro habe. Das geht mit dem neuen Schlachtzugstool von Blizz aber auch.
Ich kann mich nicht über mangelnden Aggroaufbau an Singletargets beschweren, Gruppentanken geht, wenn die DD´s gut sind. Wie schon von Vorrednern erwähnt sind die Druiden (und Warris wohl auch) nicht ideal um Gruppen zu tanken, allerdings müssen wir Tanks bei Gruppen nur mehr Aggro erzeugen wie der/die Heiler! Damit ist unsere Aufgabe was dieses angeht erledigt. Und damit hab ich kein Prob. Sollte ein DD denken er muss irgendeinen Mob beharken, dann soll er das tun... kippt er halt um.

Bei einem Tank-and-Spank-Boss (ohne großartiges Movement) habe ich (laut Omen) i.d.R. mindestens 30% Aggrovorspung vor dem DD mit der höchsten Aggro... wenn das nicht reicht....


----------



## Neofrain (25. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

also ich habe mittlerweile als Pala keine Probleme mehr das zu tanken. Man sollte auch unterscheiden zwischen Raid und Hero INI. Gestern ICC 25er null Probleme beim Trash, hatte alle Adds und mußte halt ab und zu mal zurückspotten oder Massenspott ansetzen, aber dafür habe ich ja auch diese Fähigkeiten. Und im Bossfight warten die DDs 3 Sekunden und es paßt alles. Schiebt nicht immer alles auf die DDs oder wollt ihr wieder genauso Braindead tanken wir vor dem Patch? Endlich mal Aktion als Tank.

Ich finds gut und wenn die DDs so wie gestern 25K DPS machen in PDK 25er dann musste dich halt richtig reinhängen als Tank.

Viele Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Arroy (25. Oktober 2010)

Als Tank lase ich die DD's die Aggro ziehen einfach machen, Spote Mobs nicht ab, geschweige den sehe mich nach ihnen um. Viele DD's meinen Sie können den Tank ersetzen, also bitte.
Hab als Tank immer DD Gear mit :-).


----------



## Squizzel (25. Oktober 2010)

Ist euch schon einmal aufgefallen, dass der Threadersteller kein weiteres Mal gepostet hat? Na, worauf weißt das hin?


----------



## Trig (25. Oktober 2010)

Neofrain schrieb:


> Schiebt nicht immer alles auf die DDs oder wollt ihr wieder genauso Braindead tanken wir vor dem Patch? Endlich mal Aktion als Tank.


Machen wir doch gar nicht. Klar muss ich als Tank die Aggro halten, allerdings kann niemand von mir erwarten, dass ich bei einem Trashpulk die Aggro halte, wenn alle direkt mit AOE beginnen. Und Abspotten von Mobs oder nicht ist Anssichtssache, allerdings nur mit Spott ne Gruppe zu tanken kann auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein. Darum gehts.
Mir macht es momentan echt Spass zu tanken, hab mich an die Änderungen gewöhnt und bin bei unseren momentanen Gildenevents durchaus beschäftigt. Nix mit BrainAFK und so... So wie es halt sein muss...


----------



## Mlithim (25. Oktober 2010)

mal von tank zu DD ein paar gute tipps & infos:

1. DD´s sind damage geil!! draufrotzen bevors der tank tut, nunja wer hält da bitte aggro?
bei dem equip von heute und den dps zahlen selten wer. Also antanken lassen, danach dmg fahren, wenn man merkt der tank ist nicht so gut wie du
halt dich zurück du musst keine 7k dps in ner hc fahren 2k reichen auch( ok so wenig muss es ja dann auch ned sein), solange der tank aggro dann hat gehts zügig ohne probs.

2. Patchnotes lesen... es hat nix mit irgendwelchen addons zu tun wie man tankt. blizzard hat das mit absicht gemacht das anfangs der aufbau ned so prickelnd ist sich dann fängt und den dd´s davonzieht und später wieder einbrüche hat, wenn die dd´s alles zünden und ultimates rauskloppen.
ich schaffs zB meist ohne grosse probs aggro zu halten sofern ich der erste bin der auf den/die mob(s) draufhaut. 
und als dd reisse ich mcih zusammen fahre ned full dps und der tank kann aggro behalten.

3. Irreführung und Schurkenhandel werden in hc´s eigentlich nicht benutzt auch wenn man noch so viel aggro zieht und sich dadurch selbst nen vorteil evrschaffen würde.
    die meisten hunter und schurken reagieren gar nicht auf meine bitte oder lachen mir nur aus weil es ja nur ne hc am content ende ist...
    wenn man dann mal an einer kritischen stelle wipt ist natürlich der tank schuld, wer sonst? oder die die so lustig sind das sie irreführung auf den heal packen udn so die gruppe wipen lassen (ja gabs auch schon) mit der ansage "lolz ihr gimps der heiler hatte aggro xD rofl omfg"

also einfach ein bisschen einbremsen auf omen gucken und vl mal ne fähigkeit reinhaun die aggro reduziert oder so dann gibts keine probs


----------



## Ronack (25. Oktober 2010)

Lischtel schrieb:


> Jo, dass Dudus Probleme mit AOE haben , habe ich auch gehört. Allerdings sind Dudus was ihre Nehmerqualitäten angeht momentan einfach nur OP. Das denkeich legt sich mit Sicherheit. Aber mir fällt dazu grad nur was witziges ein.
> War letztens mit meinem Dudu tank kollegen in ICC10er.
> Raid hatte sich hingezogen. Also haben wir 2 tanks angefangen den Trash zu tanken.
> Der Dudu konnte ALLEINE,ohne Heiler oder DDs, die trashpacks tanken und legen- er hat einfach keinen Schaden genommen bzw. sich passiv hochgeheilt!!! Ich habe lediglich als warri die Skelettmagier übernommen. Nach dem Kampf stand er da mit vollen HP und ich halb tot mit CDs über die Zeit gerettet. Wir haben dann zu zweit bis Lord Marowgar den Trash gelegt. Bei der letzten Trashgruppe hat uns noch ein Jäger geholfen, da uns die Spinnen eingesponnen haben , aber irgendwie war das trotzdem krank und auch ein wenig frustrierend für mich, da ich eigentlich nur mit offenem Mund daneben stand und staunte.
> ...





Nein das liegt einfach nur daran das die meisten mich mit in begriffen meisterschaft mit nehmen ich hab 47% mehr Bschaden in katze. in bär ist es zugleich 57% weniger schaden wenn wilde verdeitigung aktiv ist und die ist fast immer oben also so gesehen kommen die 57% zu den anderen 20% noch dazu. So wenn jetzt der druiden tank dann noch baumrinde und überlebensinstinkte aktiv sind bekommst du für 20sec überhaubt kein schaden egal was kommt in katze ist es genau so mit baumrinde und überlebensinstinkte bekommste fast kein schaden und heilst dich selber hoch wegen rudelführer


----------



## Loony555 (25. Oktober 2010)

Hauptproblem ist meiner Meinung nach, dass (so denke ich jedenfalls) die allermeisten kein Unitframes-Addon installiert haben, das einem das Ziel des Tanks anzeigt. (XPerl, Pitbull, AG-Unitframes usw).
Und wer sowas nicht hat, hat üblicherweise auch keine Ahnung, was ein Focustarget ist, und haut einfach auf das Ziel, das er zuerst "antabbt". Mal ist es zufällig das Ziel des Tanks, und meistens eben nicht.


----------



## Fusselbirne (25. Oktober 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ist euch schon einmal aufgefallen, dass der Threadersteller kein weiteres Mal gepostet hat? Na, worauf weißt das hin?


Entweder er hat gesehen,dass so gut wie keiner die "Zomfg-ololol-Bomb-DD"-Fraktion unterstützt und ist weinend in die Ecke gegangen...oder einfach nur Troll ftw.Suchts euch aus


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Oktober 2010)

jaja...man sollte es sich verdienen müssen neue threads zu erstellen.


----------



## TheBlackHand (25. Oktober 2010)

@ Lonny: Das kann man in den Optionen einstellen das man des Ziels Ziel sieht. BTW es gibt ne Taste dafür das selbe Ziel abzugreifen.

Und noch was, ich kenne Leute die Spiele ohne Addins in den großen Raidgilden auf unserem Server (2. Gilde auf dem Server die Lk 25er Hero damals gelegt haben)

Und es hat auch nichts damit zutun ob man spielen kann mein Arena M8 spielt auch ohne addons und hat seine 3 Chats auf weit über 1,8k Rating gebracht.

Mfg


----------



## Da Magic (25. Oktober 2010)

einfach net spotten und die pfosten die meinen rüsseln zu müssen draufgehen lassen, mach ich auch so und wirkt nach dem ersten toten wahre wunder


----------



## Darwish1981 (25. Oktober 2010)

Grufthase schrieb:


> Woher sollen die Leute denn wissen was CC ist oder dergleichen?
> 
> Aber natürlich erstmal arrogante Sprüche nutzen und andere flamen, weil sie es halt nicht besser wissen können.
> Das ist aber leider typisch für die Generation Classic/BC.




Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder? Wenn ja dann solltest du lieber gleich wieder mit WoW aufhören.

Da wir nun von einem sinnlosen Beginn dieses Threads in eine "heitere" Diskussion übergegangen sind möchte ich nun mal meine eigene Erfahrung mitteilen. Ich spiele derzeit einen PalaTank/Heal, einen Schurken und einen Magier.
Als Tank ist es manchmal wirklich so, ob Lowi Inzen oder nicht, das einem die Casts wirklich derbst um die Ohren fliegen bevor man an Gruppen dran ist. Prinzipiell ist das tanken als Pala nicht wirklich viel schwerer geworden. Ich spiele seit Release ohne nennenswerte Pausen und man musste sich mit Addons bzw. Addonvorbereitenden Patches immer irgendwo "umstellen", an andere Abläufe gewöhnen.
Diese "Phase" ist bei mir mittlerweile durch und selbst in ICC ist es kein Ding mehr 'locker' zu tanken. ALLERDINGS... hat man hier auch Zeit anzutanken. Vor allem wenn man mit der Gilde unterwegs ist.
Was 5er angeht kann ich nur eines dazu sagen... ich sehe, und ja auch OHNE Addons, wann ein DD absolut sinnlos Aggro zieht. Tut er dies lasse ich ihn sterben bzw. spotte den Mob erst wenn er tot ist... oder er hat Glück und überlebt dank entsprechender Heilung.
Stehen wir beim Boss und ich komme nicht mal an den Boss ran bevor er auf den DD zuläuft bleibe ich stehen und mache nichts bis der DD tot ist. Seit 4.0.1 ziehe ich diese Einstellung auch kpl. durch.

Nun warum ist das so?
Wir beginnen, anscheinend, auf eine Phase zuzusteuern die Classic relativ ähnlich sieht. Endlich wird meine Hoffnung erfüllt. D.h. aber auch das sich alle umstellen müssen. WIEDER umstellen müssen. Manche haben jetzt erst mich Lich-King angefangen und kennen Aufgaben wie:
- ich habe vorerst nur auf meinem CC Target zu bleiben und solange dieses nicht bekämpft wird werde ich auch nichts anderes tun als es zu CCen

Nehmen wir dies mal als Beispiel. Manche erinnern sich noch an Schlangenschrein, auch wenn diese Raidinstanz jetzt zu BC gehören mag.

Und wenn man JETZT nicht anfängt sich umzustellen, sich an das Neue zu gewöhnen dann wird meine 2te Hoffnung wahr und es wird gnadenlos ausgesiebt mit Cata. Zumindest rechne ich damit das bei vielen DDs der Spielspaß extrem sinken wird wenn sie wie gewohnt nicht ihre DPS präsentieren können.

Somit war's das eigentlich von mir.

Eines möchte ich aber noch hinzufügen:
Ich bin nicht der imbaste aller Tanks oder ähnliches. Ich weiß nur das ich meinen Char spielen KANN und erfülle meine Aufgabe so gut es nur geht will ich mal sagen. Jedem anderen Tank gebe ich den Tip:
Solltet ihr in Gruppen sein und es kommen Beschimpfungen, und ja teilweise arten sie ziemlich aus ("was meine Mutter dafür kann weiß ich heute noch nicht")... hört einfach nicht d'rauf. Vor allem wenn ihr wisst das es nicht eure Schuld ist.
Und an die Community insgesamt:
Es gibt nicht umsonst die Reihenfolge:
1.) Tanks
2.) Heiler
3.) ... nix
4.) ... irgendwann die DDs.

Welcome to Classic Routes.   xDDD

Grüße euer Darwish


----------



## Damodred (25. Oktober 2010)

Und auch hier ist wieder schön zu sehen, daß man sich als Tank ja keinerlei Gedanken über sein Verhalten und seine Fähigkeiten machen muß, schließlich sinds ja "....eh immer die DDs..." kombiniert mit dem tollen Spruch "wer braucht DDs, ich mach genug Schaden...".

Aber ich bin zuversichtlich, daß solche lernresistenten TANKS genauso mit Cata aussortiert werden, wie entsprechende DDs.









aidekhia schrieb:


> Egal ob Tank, DD, oder Heiler.
> Ob jetzt ein Tank keine aggro mehr halten kann oder ein heiler nicht richtig heilt oder ein dd meint er müsst tanken.
> Ob er regeln einhält oder einfach mal auf ego macht.
> Es kommt immer auf die person an, die hinter der tastatur sitzt !!!!






/sign


----------



## Darwish1981 (25. Oktober 2010)

Damodred schrieb:


> Und auch hier ist wieder schön zu sehen, daß man sich als Tank ja keinerlei Gedanken über sein Verhalten und seine Fähigkeiten machen muß, schließlich sinds ja "....eh immer die DDs..." kombiniert mit dem tollen Spruch "wer braucht DDs, ich mach genug Schaden...".
> 
> Aber ich bin zuversichtlich, daß solche lernresistenten TANKS genauso mit Cata aussortiert werden, wie entsprechende DDs.
> /sign



Ich denke ich erwähnte die Tatsache das ich es sehe wenn der Aggroverlust absolut unnötig ist oder nicht? Mit Lernresistent hat dies nichts zu tun. Es müsste rein prinzipiell jeder nur seine Aufgabe erfüllen. Dann müsste es Threads wie diesen hier gar nicht geben.
Wir spielen miteinander. Nicht nur zusammen! 

Wobei ich dir prinzipiell recht gebe... es wird überall aussortiert werden. Leider Gottes betrifft es aber auch richtig gute Tanks die einfach nicht mehr bereit sind sich flamen zu lassen. Und diese Position vertrete ich nunmal am stärksten da mein Main mit Primärer Skillung eben Tank ist.  ;-)


----------



## Trig (25. Oktober 2010)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Hauptproblem ist meiner Meinung nach, dass (so denke ich jedenfalls) die allermeisten kein Unitframes-Addon installiert haben, das einem das Ziel des Tanks anzeigt. (XPerl, Pitbull, AG-Unitframes usw).


Kann man einstellen: Ziel des Ziels (im Interface)


----------



## Damodred (25. Oktober 2010)

@Darwish:




Ich meinte auch nicht zwangsläufig dich, aber du musst nur die letzten Seiten lesen, da findest du genügend Leute, die ausser "müssen die DDs halt sterben, lernen sie sonst nicht" nichts zu sagen haben. Und genauso, wie du sagst, dein Main ist primär tank, ist mein Main halt DD. Aber wenn ich in 5er Inis gehe, einen +/- ICC 10er equipten Tank habe, ihn 25% beim Endboss antanken lasse und _trotzdem_ nach zwei Nukes aggro habe.... dann sollte man doch als Tank zumindest überlegen, was falsch läuft, oder? Dazu kommt es aber nicht, weil der erste Satz eh ist "sch*** DD, paß auf deine Aggro auf..."

Ich sag nicht, daß nicht viele/sehr viele DDs, aus welchem Grund auch immer, mit ihrer Aggro nicht umgehen können, aber Aggro ist halt kein reines DD Problem, und genauso, wie die Pro-Tanks hier dann zu Hauf sagen "ich spotte die einfach nicht ab" kann man als DD auch sagen "ich lauf einfach mit und schau zu". Das Problem dabei ist, diese Einstellung hilft niemandem, in einem Spiel, in dem man zusammen arbeiten sollte. 

Wie gesagt, sollte Cata so werden, wie alle hoffen/vermuten, wird der Skillfilter Leute aller Klassen rausfischen.


----------



## Trig (25. Oktober 2010)

Damodred schrieb:


> Ich sag nicht, daß nicht viele/sehr viele DDs, aus welchem Grund auch immer, mit ihrer Aggro nicht umgehen können, aber Aggro ist halt kein reines DD Problem, und genauso, wie die Pro-Tanks hier dann zu Hauf sagen "ich spotte die einfach nicht ab" kann man als DD auch sagen "ich lauf einfach mit und schau zu". Das Problem dabei ist, diese Einstellung hilft niemandem, in einem Spiel, in dem man zusammen arbeiten sollte.


Klar ist das Problem einerseits bei den Tanks mit dem Aggro halten und bei den DD´s nicht die Aggro zu ziehen bei maximal möglichem Schaden. Und selbstverständlich gibt es Tanks die nicht ausreichend Aggro aufbauen, da kann man als DD machen was man will, man hat instant Aggro.
Mir ging es hier um die "ich mach Damage um jeden Preis"-DD´s.

Man muss auch eine Lanze brechen für die ganzen Hammer-DD´s, die 20k DPS machen ohne Aggro zu ziehen, ja, die gibt es auch. Und ich bewunder es wie gut die DD´s ihren Char spielen. Echt gut die Jungs. Doch leider sind die "ich mach Damage um jeden Preis"-DD´s gefühlt in der Überzahl. Zumindest bleiben sie besser in Erinnerung.

Dazu kommt aber auch ein anderes Problem. Beispiel: Trashgruppe. Ich tanke Mob X an, soweit alles fein. DD A (schlechter DD) zieht Aggo von Mob Y. Ich spotte Y und verliere dann Mob X an DD B (guter DD), weil ich mich weiterhin um Mob Y kümmern muss. Damit haben wir das Chaos, welches zu vermeiden wäre. Ein mieser DD kann aus einer netten Ini einen unspassigen (Horror-)Trip machen. Unter anderem ist dieses Beispiel wohl auch ein Grund warum einige Tanks nicht mehr spotten.


----------



## RedShirt (25. Oktober 2010)

Wenn wir mal vom Boss-Dmg reden:

Es gibt mittlerweile kaum noch Aggroreduces/Umleitungen die permanent halten.

Also ein Großteil von "Aggro halten" hängt an:

a) Antanken (also Zeit wo die DDs 0 Bedrohung aufbauen, und der Tank 100%)
b) Targetswitche auf Adds helfen ungemein die Bossaggro weiter zu behalten (ich atme bei jedem Saurfang-Add-Spawn auf)
c) einige Tankklassen haben derzeit einen relativ unkonstanten Tankaufbau, daher sind alle Aussagen erst ab 4.0.3 gültig, vorher, wie GC schon meinte "etwas verrückt" (Balancing)
d) Dmg-Stop machen, wenn es nicht anders geht. Lieber 19k Dps als 20kdps und dann 3 Minuten tot rumliegen. Denkt daran: Zahl der BRs ist jetzt begrenzt, BR hat langen CD. =)

Insofern müssen mal beide näher zusammenarbeiten, die Tanks klipp und klar sagen was geht und nicht geht, DDs müssen eher Geduld mitbringen.


----------



## Pizzalord (27. Oktober 2010)

Also ich finde die Änderungen sehr gelungen!

Wenn die DDs warten, bis der Tank am Mob ist, dann vorsichtig anfangen Schaden zu machen und nebenbei Omen im Blick behalten, funktioniert alles reibungslos.
Durch Rache ist es nach der kurzen Antankphase auch kein Problem, die Agro zu halten.

Wenn natürlich die DDs direkt overnuken, gibt es Probleme. Hab es schon des öfteren erlebt, dass DDs erst Agro gezogen haben und dann einfach weitergenuked haben. Da hilft dann auch spotten nichts und der Boss rennt erstmal ein bisschen durch den Raid. Nachdem die schlimmsten Agrosäue dann endlich down sind, fehlt einem natürlich immer noch der Rachebonus und es wird schwer, noch einmal die Agro zu kriegen... Letztlich endet sowas halt meist in einem verdienten Wipe.

Das ist meiner Meinung nach aber nichts wirklich neues, vor Wotlk wars auch schon so, dass DDs selbst darauf zu achten hatten, dass sie keine Agro bekommen.

Damals galt noch die goldene Regel: Tank tot -> Heiler schuld, Heiler tot -> Tank schuld, DD tot -> selbst schuld

Während Wotlk hat sich da leider ne sehr schlechte Einstellung gebildet:
Gute Tanks konnten die Agro halten, egal, was die DDs gemacht haben und daraus haben diese dann irgendwann geschlossen, dass jeder Tank schlecht ist, der zulässt, dass auch nur ein einziger Mob den Mage verhaut, der aus Zeitgründen gleich mehrere Gruppen gepullt hat...

Das krasseste Erlebnis, das ich in der Hinsicht hatte, war ein Hexenmeister, der im Oculus immer schon mit Bomben angefangen hat, bevor ich überhaupt an der Grp dran war. Mein grün-blau equipter Palatank kam nichtmal dazu, Weihe zu setzen, bevor die Mobs auch schon wieder zum Hexer gerannt waren. Anstatt aber daraus zu lernen, dass er ein paar Sekunden warten sollte, bis ich die Agro habe, hat der Hexer mich geflamed und verlangt, ich solle ihm gefälligst die Agro abnehmen...
Inzwischen nehme ich solche Situationen etwas gelassener und spotte beim Trash nur noch selten den DDs etwas ab. Wer meint, er muss Agro ziehen, hat das auch ohne meine Hilfe zu überleben, bzw. ist der Gnade des Heilers ausgeliefert. (Bei Bossfights versuche ich natürlich schon zu spotten, aber wenn mal ein DD stirbt, weil er nicht in der Lage ist, auf seine Agro zu achten, rechne ich das ihm und nicht mir als Fehler an...)

Als DD halte ich es genauso: Wenn ich beim Trash die Agro von einem einzelnen Mob habe, nuke ich ihn meist einfach um. Wenn die Gegner zu stark sind, um sowas zu überleben, achte ich darauf, keine Agro zu ziehen und wenns mal schiefgeht, hab ich immer meine CDs bereit... (und höre dann natürlich sofort(!) auf, weiteren Schaden zu machen, bis der Tank wieder weit genug über mir ist in der Agroliste..)
Auch eine kurze Antankphase lasse ich den Tanks eigentlich immer. Wenn der Tank am Mob ist, kommen erstma Debuffs, dann langsam die Dots und so nach 5-10 Sekunden, wenn ich das Gefühl habe, der Tank hat die Agro sicher, wird losgenuked. Bei Klassen, die ihre Agro resetten können, bietet sich das natürlich auch vorbeugend an, wenn man dem Tank langsam etwas nah kommt.

Zum Thema Agroreset fällt mir auch noch eine Begebenheit aus Kara ein:
Einmal hatten wir beim Prinz nen Hexer dabei, der sich selbst den Seelenstein verpasst hat, um im Kampf seine Agro zu resetten, indem er sich umbringt und wiederbelebt...
Im Vergleich zu damals, ist die Agro mit dem Patch immer noch sehr leicht zu halten.

Alles in allem finde ich es eigentlich nur gut, dass DDs jetzt wieder lernen müssen, ein wenig Rücksicht auf den Tank zu nehmen. Auch darauf, wieder massiv CCs nutzen zu dürfen, freue ich mich sehr!


----------



## Komakomi (27. Oktober 2010)

Wie hies es noch so schön zu BC Zeiten:

Tank tot, Heiler schuld!
Heiler tot, Tank schuld!
DD tot, Selber schuld!


----------



## Mitsu (27. Oktober 2010)

Sowas kotzt mich an ey.. ich selbst spiele ein Bärchen und habe keine Probleme Aggro aufzubauen und zu halten!!
Es liegt an den DDs die immer sofort alles raushauen um den tollsten dmg zu fahren und dann rumweinen das man wiped....

Ein DD hat die aufgabe Schaden zu machen und gleichzeitig schauen das er nicht zu viel Aggro bekommt! gibt genug skills die das bewirken oder man macht halt mal ne sek pause! DAS ist der Job eines DDs!! Wer mit den 2 Sachen nich klar kommt, hat seine Klasse verfehlt oder ist einfach nur überfordert ~~


----------



## Shasta (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss sagen, das erste Mal tanken nach dem patch war für mich ein Schock. Ich dachte: "Scheiße....tanken verlernt"

Dabei bin ich ein Tank aus BC-Zeiten und liebte es dort zu tanken.
Anfang WotLK war es auch noch ganz interessant. Dann wurde es mit der Zeit immer langweiliger. Selbst bei gefühlten 500 Mobs musste ich nicht mal das target wechseln, um die Aggro gegen wild um sich bombende DDs zu halten.
Da hab ich mich mitlerweile dran gewöhnt.
Weshalb mir das tanken auch keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat und ich dann immer häufiger meinen DD spielte.

Nun kam der Tag des Patches und ich hatte wirklich das tanken verlernt, wie sicher auch einige "alte" DDs das Aggromanagement verlernt haben.

Ich hab mich aber wieder besonnen und finde zu meiner alten Form zurück, was das Tanken angeht.

Und was soll ich sagen? Es macht wieder Spaß...Ich muss wieder die targets wechseln, um von allen die Aggro zu halten, ich muss wieder spotten...ich muss wieder rotieren, wenn man, wie ja so häufig, undisziplinierte DDs dabei hat

und das macht einfach Spaß

und noch etwas: Ich sehe es als Herausforderung an, wenn DDs nicht auf ihre Aggro achten, nur so lernt man das Tanken richtig. Eine Rotation an einem stationären Ziel fahren, kann jeder, aber das reagieren und vor allem, das richtige Reagieren in stressigen Situationen, macht einen guten Tank aus.


----------



## Thuzur (27. Oktober 2010)

Wie schon einige hier geschrieben haben ist wohl WotLK der Grund, dass so viele Spieler die Grundregeln des Gruppenspiels in WoW nicht mehr beachten.
Es ist ja auch nicht mehr wirklich notwendig!

Bricht ein Mob aus einer Gruppe aus, ist er im Normalfall tot, bevor der "ziehende" DD auf dem Boden liegt. Sollte Letzterer doch mal draufgehen, wird er halt nach dem Kampf wieder aufgekratzt.
Das ist alles relativ unspektakulär. Als Beispiel mögen hier die Eventbosse dienen. Bei denen wird ja meist nicht mal Heilung benötigt - so schnell liegen die.

Bei WotLK gab es mal eine kleine Korrektur bei den Inzen. Das war die Zeit als die drei neuen Inis rauskamen. Da war Anfangs tatsächlich wieder CC und Aggromanagment gefragt. Das war ein tolle Zeit! Und ich hoffe genau so wird es mit Cata erstmal wieder werden.

Natürlich ist auch mir klar, dass alles wieder nichts ist, wenn erstmal der Großteil im aktuellen T-Set rumläuft. Aber bis dahin ist ja noch etwas Zeit 

Derzeit halte ichi es ganz einfach so: Ich schaue mir bei den ersten beiden Mobgruppen an, wie es in der Gruppe läuft und stelle mich entsprechend darauf ein. Egal ob ich tanke, heile, oder draufkloppe. Das funktioniert eigetnlich sehr gut. 

so long...


----------



## Fakt (27. Oktober 2010)

Lischtel schrieb:


> Zudem benutzt er ein "eintasten"-makro das auch wirklich funktioniert und quasi seine komplette Tankrota ist... Also ich weis nicht... Ein Tasten Makro...hat der Dudu keine Procs?



Eintastenmakro für den Dudutank? Und in dem sollen alle wichtigen Angriffe zum ausreichenden Aggroaufbau kombiniert drin sein? Das würde ich ja gern mal sehen und antesten... 

Kann das mal jemand posten?


----------



## Kuya (27. Oktober 2010)

Also ich finde, Tanks halten eigentlich Wunderbar Aggro, lediglich sollten DD's und auch Healer deren "skalierung" bereits Cata-Niveau hat, sich ein bischen zurücknehmen und nicht immer "Amoklauf des ultimativen AoE-Infernos" casten. von Vio-HC bis ICC25 hab ich eigentlich kein Problem, selten das der Tank die Aggro net hält, was auch meistens nur passiert, weil der "Caster deines Vertrauens" sich von der Trashgruppe nen völlig anderen Melee als "Firsttarget" aussucht, als der "angetankte" des Tanks, und "selbigem" auch brav die volle Burstrota (inkl. Trinket) in sein virtuelles "Face" drückt.

Aber mal ehrlich, würde der DD "bei so einer Aktion" "NICHT" die Aggro bekommen, wäre am Game auch was broken, und spätestens dann würde ich aus "Mangel an Anspruch" den PvE-Kontent komplett sein lassen.


----------



## Crav3n (27. Oktober 2010)

Ossine schrieb:


> WTF.Warum muss der Tank pullen.
> Wenn Blizz meint nen Mage mit 33000 life auszustatten und wie heute passiert pdc bei aggro nen schaden von ca 3000 bei nem Mob zu verpassen. Was solls. Da kann selbst der mage tanken.
> 
> Also zusammengefasst. Tank braucht länger um Aggro aufzubauen (Hab selbst Druidenbären und Palatank). Die DDs machen Crits zwischen gut und böse...
> Also wenn da ein dd Aggro hat. WTF was solls. Bekommt ein durchschnittlicher Heiler doch locker weggeheilt.



Du wirst einer der Gründe sein warum diverse Gruppe in Cata scheitern werden in Inis... Aber back to topic

Ja seit 4.0.1 ist uns das Leben echt net leicht gemacht worden ausserhalb von Raids... Jeder fährt immernoch die Philosophie: " Schnell durch egal was kommt " aber wenn ich als Tank sehen muss das nen Krieger schon an mir vorbei Charged bevor ich am Mob bin oder sonstiges an mir vorbei fliegt und mir dann im Chat Kommentare wie: Lern mal tanken anhören muss...
Naja ich steh drüber aber das sind immer die Leute die gerade ihre kleine Welt nur für ihre Klasse öffnen und sich nicht mal mit den Mechaniken der anderen Klassen auseinandersetzen...Es sollten mal langsam einige Spieler anfangen ihren Horizont jenseits ihrer eigenen Klassen zu erweitern, ansonsten könnte es in manchen Grps in Cata echt arghe Probleme geben...


----------



## Pilani (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich find tanken jetzt nicht schwer, nur eben anders.

Antanken lassen. - Da reicht beim Warri schon wenn man ihm 1-2 Stiles Vorsprung gibt.

DDs auf eigene Aggro schauen. - Das war schon immer so und funktionierte auch immer gleich gut/schlecht ^^

Das Einzige, das wirklich Probleme bereiten kann, ist wenn bei Packs ab 3-4 Mobs jeder DD ein anderes Target bearbeitet.
Das geht sich einfach mit den CDs (beim Warri z nimmer aus, wenn man gegen 3 Mörder-DDs, gesplittet auf 3 Targets antanken muss. 
Irgendeiner haut dir ab. Da hilft halt nur FOCUS!


----------

